# Was geht alles SOLO!



## Hexacoatl (12. Januar 2009)

Wie der Titel bereits sagt würde ich gerne mal wissen wer von Euch bereits welche Instanzen mit welcher Klasse (Spec) SOLO gecleared hat bzw. wie weit Ihr in Instanzen bereits gekommen seid. Bei mir sieht das folgendermaßen aus:

Retri-Pala/Protadin, Stufe 80:

Classic-Group = alle 5ér Instanzen bis einschließlich UBRS
Classic-Raid = MC (alle Thrashpulls bis zu den ersten Bossen) und Onyxia
Classic-Weltbosse = nix

BC-Group = alle 5ér Instanzen bis auf "Zerschmetterte Hallen" und "Höhlen der Zeit 1&2"auf Non-Heroic (muss ich mal angehen)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BC-Group-Heroic = Bollwerk
BC-Raid = nix

Wotlk-Group = Burg Utgarde (bis zum ersten Boss)
Wotlk-Group-Heroic = nix
Wotlk-Raid = nix

Gebt mal an was so möglich ist, also was Ihr bereits geschafft habt mit einem Eurer Chars und was andere dann auch versuchen können nachzumachen natürlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamar (12. Januar 2009)

Habe mit meinen DK von Classic raids zg und ony solo gecleart, von bc farme ich in moment dan pferd von attumen in kara, sonst habe ich auch die meisten bc inis solo gecleart


----------



## notoes (12. Januar 2009)

todesritter dürfen nicht mitmachen^^

schurke , solo alle 5er im classic -(bis auf scholo, letzter raum vor endboss, dann hilfe vonnem mage)-ubrs mit 3 man, ony mit 3 man, hakkar mit 5erriads auch ned probiert. bollwerk + blutkessel solo, tiefensumpf, sklaven, auchindoun bis auf schlabby , mechanar mit heiler.
wotlk nix probiert, kara, zul aman, ned probiert.

mfg notoes


----------



## Uldart (12. Januar 2009)

/vote for Close   - zu dem Thema gibts schon viel zu viele Threads, einfach mal SUFU benutzen

ausserdem sind die posts etwas unglaubwürdig, denn wer behauptet alle 5er im classic solo zu machen der muß mir mal zeigen wie er in Uldaman ALLEINE den Endboss beschwört...


----------



## notoes (12. Januar 2009)

...yow...uldaman zähl ich ma ned mit, weils auf 70 , bzw 80 kein erfolg is ne lvl 40 ini clear zu machen (LOL)...

aber auch wurst, ich denke dem TE gehts auch darum wo man gut solo farmen kann. und das kannste in ULDAMAN sicher ned.


----------



## Uldart (12. Januar 2009)

jo, aber dann darfst auch nicht sagen das du ALLE Classic 5er Instanzen solo gemacht hast, weil das nun mal einfach nicht geht...
Um UBRS zu CLEAREN brauchst ja z.B. auch drei Leute, alleine schon um das Event beim ersten Boss zu starten !

Nichts desto trotz gibts zu diesem Thema schon endlos viele Threads !


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2009)

ulda geht solo, wurden doch soweit ich weiss alles zugangsvorraussetzungen, wie items usw entfernt. somit kann man alles wofür man früher mehrere leut gebruacht hat auch solo machen


----------



## Uldart (12. Januar 2009)

Gut, dann möchte ich sehen wie du alleine in Uldaman den endboss beschwörst (dazu müssen mind. 3 Mann klicken). Dasselbe gilt für den ersten Boss in UBRS.


----------



## Thromkal (12. Januar 2009)

Aun schrieb:


> ulda geht solo, wurden doch soweit ich weiss alles zugangsvorraussetzungen, wie items usw entfernt. somit kann man alles wofür man früher mehrere leut gebruacht hat auch solo machen



Nein, das kommt erst noch.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Januar 2009)

Hogger! ... aber nur mit nem Dudu!


----------



## BrdDaSram (12. Januar 2009)

Kamar schrieb:


> Habe mit meinen DK von Classic raids zg und ony solo gecleart, von bc farme ich in moment dan pferd von attumen in kara, sonst habe ich auch die meisten bc inis solo gecleart



Du weißt schon das Hakkar übernimmt oder?
von daher glaub ich net


----------



## Namir (12. Januar 2009)

Blut-Todesritter: Zerschmetterte Hallen nonhero ging ganz locker.

alles was drunter ist geht auch, hab aber nocht nicht alles gemacht.

kara hab ichs mal versucht mit nem kumpel zu gehen (74er feral). hat nicht hingehauen, da man zu viel schaden bekommt. aber mit einem heiler würds sicher gehen, oder mit besserem equip wahrscheinlich auch solo schaffbar. also, trash ging solo schon ganz einfach. nur bei den bossen hats nicht mehr geklappt.


burg utgarde wäre noch auszuprobieren oder nexus oder so.


----------



## :+:Mayu:+: (12. Januar 2009)

Alle klassischen 5er Inis und Tbc Inis + Hero inis mit mein Deff Tank solo gemacht.
Paar Bosse in ZulG, Kara hab ich noch nix probiert, ansonsten nichts o:


----------



## Namir (12. Januar 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das Hakkar übernimmt oder?
> von daher glaub ich net



das stimmt so nicht ganz. hakkar übernimmt einen, aber nicht wenn nur einer da ist.
ich habs mit meinem kumpel probiert. das ging so lange gut, bis er übernommen wurde und mich weggeprügelt hat. alleine brachte er ihn auf 65% oder so.
da waren wir 74er schami und er 74er feral. alle anderen bosse gingen locker bis recht übel schwer (raptor und tiger).


----------



## BrdDaSram (12. Januar 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht ganz. hakkar übernimmt einen, aber nicht wenn nur einer da ist.
> ich habs mit meinem kumpel probiert. das ging so lange gut, bis er übernommen wurde und mich weggeprügelt hat. alleine brachte er ihn auf 65% oder so.
> da waren wir 74er schami und er 74er feral. alle anderen bosse gingen locker bis recht übel schwer (raptor und tiger).



hm resetet der dann nich? bei mir hat ers jedenfalls
fals es netmehr so is/war dann sry  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (12. Januar 2009)

Diese Art von Thema gibt es bereits mehrfach, allerdings bezieht man sich dabei meist auf einzelne Instanzen. Das hier scheint wohl ein allgemeines Thema zu werden. Sofern ich Morgen (man ist das spät) nicht ein ähnliches Thema finde (oder einer meiner Kollegen) darf hier erst einmal getextet werden.

PS: Als Feral
- ZG clear
- AQ20 bis auf den Jäger
- Onyxia
- Molten Core bis auf Major, Sulfuron, Ragnaros und Gole


----------



## Mug1n82 (12. Januar 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> hm resetet der dann nich? bei mir hat ers jedenfalls
> fals es netmehr so is/war dann sry
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




als melee schamie auch vor kurzem gemacht, erst mit der kombi vergelter + jäger und ich (fürs archivment). war ein ganz schöner krampf, er hat meistens den pala übernommen und der hat mich binnen 2secs zerlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 

dann war ich mal alleine da, hatte 0 probleme und es gab auch keine mindcontrol.

also mehr wie 1 spieler bei hakker = er übernimmt random einen der in melee range ist. ist man alleine da passiert garnichts.


----------



## MadRedCap (12. Januar 2009)

80er Retri-Paladin:

Alle Classic-Instanzen (auch Uldaman, zum Beschwören hab ich mir noch schnelle Unterstützung geholt, genauso alle anderen Inis, bei denen man Leute benötigt, zwecks Erfolg, Bosse und Trash aber alleine gelegt etc) bis auf die Raids. BC die Anfangs-Instanzen wie Bollwerk usw.
Altes Stratholme (also die Classic-Instanz) hat bei mir den stolzen Zähler von 59 Besuchen intus (selber nachgezählt), damals BC nach dem letzten Patch. Aber das Baron-Mount ist nie gedropt *sniff*
Mit nem Twink (Schurke) RF, BSF, HdW solo gemacht (Gold farmen mit dem blauen Random-Drops). DAS war hammerhart auf 45.


----------



## Baumstamm (12. Januar 2009)

MadRedCap schrieb:


> 80er Retri-Paladin:
> 
> Alle Classic-Instanzen (auch Uldaman, zum Beschwören hab ich mir noch schnelle Unterstützung geholt, genauso alle anderen Inis, bei denen man Leute benötigt, zwecks Erfolg, Bosse und Trash aber alleine gelegt etc) bis auf die Raids. BC die Anfangs-Instanzen wie Bollwerk usw.
> Altes Stratholme (also die Classic-Instanz) hat bei mir den stolzen Zähler von 59 Besuchen intus (selber nachgezählt), damals BC nach dem letzten Patch. Aber das Baron-Mount ist nie gedropt *sniff*
> Mit nem Twink (Schurke) RF, BSF, HdW solo gemacht (Gold farmen mit dem blauen Random-Drops). DAS war hammerhart auf 45.


lol....Wollt das Mount auchmal farmen, beim ersten try...Drop.
dannach als ich dort Ruf gefarmt habe fürn Titel Argentumchapion hab ich sicherheitshalber nen Kumpel mitgenommen weil ers mount unbedingt wollte...
Und wieder drop---
Aber zurück zum Thema.
Ony, ZG (die Mount bosse), Kara (Mount Boss) und TDM Hero mach ich immerwiedermal mit paar niedrigen Kumpels (was weiß ich was fürn level) und geht eig ohne probleme...
alleine versuch ichs garnicht, aber vll bald mal sehen was man alleine schafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexacoatl (12. Januar 2009)

Moin, Uldart, natürlich kann bei dem öffnen einer Tür geholfen werden ohne das es den Erfolg selbst schmälern würde, sonst würde Ony nie solo gemacht worden sein, weil man da ja einen Schlachtzug braucht, genauso wie alle anderen Raid-Instanzen.

Btw, mein schwierigster Gegner war/ist der zweite Boss in "Terasse der Magister" (das Fitzelvieh mit den üblen Adds, mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## grünhaupt (12. Januar 2009)

moin,

alles bis auf Ulda und Ubrs, Problem wurde angesprochen. General Thaurissant noch net. Beim ersten und einzigen Versuch bisher wurde ich gekillt, war auf level 70, glaube ich.

Ony nach einigen Versuchen geschafft. 

ZG sind momentan nur Trashgrp möglich. Schlangenboss machte in der 2ten Phase zu heftig Schaden. Bei grösseren Gruppen, 5 bis 6 Mobs kriege ich Probleme.

MC: no way
Aq 20/40 no way

BC: erst mal Bollwerk angefangen und ersten Boss gelegt. War nur Peanuts. Alles andere nicht probiert.


Ich spiele einen Nachtelfen Hunter auf BM geskillt. Da ich mit dieser Skillung Das Talent nicht habe, um die Salve sicher durchzuspammen, lasse ich die Soloprojekte ruhen. Dafür ziehe ich mir einen Pala hoch, der das dann übernehmen soll. Das Problem beim Hunter ist, dass er im Nahkampf ein Hanswurst ist und es nicht immer möglich ist, die Mobs auf Distanz zu halten.

mfg Grüni aka Potosi (Nachtelfenjäger, lvl80)


----------



## Saggi (12. Januar 2009)

Als holy Priest Bollwerk normal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobmorane-Nazjatar (12. Januar 2009)

also ich mach ony regelmäsig solo. is np dauert ca 15min.... azuregos hatte ich auch schon auf 75% aber der is relativ knackig.... naja mal schauen

Lg bob


----------



## Angelkizz (12. Januar 2009)

hi

also ich spiele nachtelfen hunterin auf bm geskillt ...


ich hab die level 50 -60 innis alle durch solo ... also brd stratholme scholo usw ...

von den raids her ... ony .. Zg ... ubrs ... (mit 5er grp boss beschwört dann den rest alleine) lbrs ... aq 40 versucht ... aba geht nur trash ...

mc auch trash + ein boss ...

BWl no chance trash ok aba bosse gehen nit ...

BC : alles bis auf hdz2 und zerschmetterte hallen an innis ... schlabby auch clear ...

raids in BC nit probiert

wotlk: burg utgarde sowie nexus trash


----------



## CharlySteven (12. Januar 2009)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das Hakkar übernimmt oder?
> von daher glaub ich net



ein kann dir gerne ein bild unseres dk´s schicken, als er ihn gesolot hat....


----------



## Harloww (12. Januar 2009)

Werde mal mit meinem Fury ausprobieren, wie weit ich da in den Instanzen klarkomme.

Für Ony werd ich wohl auf Fury/Prot umskillen, Bloodthirst und so.


----------



## QMaster30 (12. Januar 2009)

Habe gestern mit meinem Unheiligen DK Schattenlabby gemacht. Easy..Allerdings hatte ich Angst vorm 2. Boss, da ich nen Kumpel "im Schlepptau" hatte. Hat komischerweise funktioniert, ohne das ich ihn tothaue. Sethekkhallen auch locker allein möglich.


----------



## Alpax (12. Januar 2009)

feral druide

ZG - Mount-Bosse und den Trash der sich net vermeiden lässt ^^
Ony

Alle Classic-Inis

BC - Bollwerk
Kara - Mount

und dann noch den einen Drachen in den verwüsteten Landen .. den hab ich aber schon mit 68 das erste mal gelegt ^^

Zusammen mit dem DK und nem Pala MC alles was ohne die Runen geht


----------



## The Future (12. Januar 2009)

Magier Hero Naxx glaub war Militär Viertel allein.


----------



## Alpax (12. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> Magier Hero Naxx glaub war Militär Viertel allein.



Es geht wohl eher darum was DU geschafft hast -.- und zwar ohne Bug using oder so


----------



## mbcologne (12. Januar 2009)

Also ich hab' Uldaman un untere Schwarzfelsspitze auch alleine gemacht..warum sollte das nicht gehen? Brauchte auch keine weiteren Leute, um jemanden zu beschwören!

Obere Spitze und Zul werd' ich auch mal alleine versuchen, einfach kurz Gruppe aufmachen, dann auf Schlachtzug umstellen und los gehts.

Als 80er Zwergentank braucht man zwar was länger, dafür hält man auch umso mehr aus^^

vg
Marcus


----------



## Rhokan (12. Januar 2009)

> Wotlk-Raid = nix



Wotlk-Raid = *Naxx Militärviertel*

könnnt dem guten doch die ehre


----------



## mbcologne (12. Januar 2009)

Ach ja, Scholomance alleine als Krieger fast unmöglich..nicht, weil die mobs zu stark sind, sondern weil man vor dem Endboss alle 6 Räume komplett cleanen muss..einige mobs sind aber immun gegen Nahkampf und somit nicht zu schlagen, es sei denn, man haut sie mit 2-3 Schlägen um ( als Tank eher unwahrscheinlich )..also jmd mit Zauberschaden mitnehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimdhoul (12. Januar 2009)

ne das im miltary war kein bug sondern nur ausnutzen der spielmechanik! :-) alles ansichtssache

zum Thema: noch ix gemacht werd es aber demnächst angehen mit meinem DK


----------



## Oogieboogie (12. Januar 2009)

also mit dk gehn alle classic dungeons, zg, ony, mc trash (schätze ich mal) und auf jeden fall anachronos (den vor hdz)...
in bc dürften viele dungeons gehn und kara abgesehen von vllt schach, nightbane und nethergroll eventuell auch

/edit: aq 20 hab ich auch bis zum ersten boss gemacht, dann rief aber der naxx raid^^


----------



## Dalmus (12. Januar 2009)

mbcologne schrieb:


> Also ich hab' Uldaman un untere Schwarzfelsspitze auch alleine gemacht..warum sollte das nicht gehen? Brauchte auch keine weiteren Leute, um jemanden zu beschwören!


Dann hast Du aber in Uldaman nicht den Endboss gelegt.
Ich war ebenfalls dort und mußte dann feststellen, daß es alleine leider nicht geht.

Daß jemand die untere Schwarzfelsspitze (lbrs) alleine machen kann hat auch niemand behauptet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mbcologne schrieb:


> Obere Spitze und Zul werd' ich auch mal alleine versuchen, einfach kurz Gruppe aufmachen, dann auf Schlachtzug umstellen und los gehts.


In der oberen Schwarzfelsspitze (ubrs) wirst Du alleine nicht weit kommen, da kannst Du nur ein bisserl Trash verprügeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Willifred (12. Januar 2009)

The schrieb:


> Magier Hero Naxx glaub war Militär Viertel allein.


Miltär viertel gng allein als mage indem man den dks da das knochenschild abgeluchst hat aber das wurde weggepatcht........leider ( gibt auch video auf youtube)


----------



## mbcologne (12. Januar 2009)

@ Dalmus..hmh..Uldaman hab' ich zumindest den Erfolg bekommen..und da gabs auch nichts mehr zum legen..hab' nachgelesen, es sind tatsächlich 3 Leute nötig..

Kann sein, dass ich 1-2 Leute gezogen hab', die hab' ich jetzt nicht mitgezählt^^ hast somit wohl recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (12. Januar 2009)

mbcologne schrieb:


> @ Dalmus..hmh..Uldaman hab' ich zumindest den Erfolg bekommen..und da gabs auch nichts mehr zum legen..hab' nachgelesen, es sind tatsächlich 3 Leute nötig..
> 
> Kann sein, dass ich 1-2 Leute gezogen hab', die hab' ich jetzt nicht mitgezählt^^ hast somit wohl recht
> 
> ...


Ich bin da bestimmt ne Stunde rumgeirrt bis es mir zu bunt wurde und hab dann nachgeforscht.
Vorher war ich nur einmal drin und das war lange, lange her. Ich konnte mich beim besten Willen n icht dran erinnern, daß man da mit mehreren Leuten was beschwören mußte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (12. Januar 2009)

Hmm, gestern Ony solo, strath is klar, scholo noch nich versucht


----------



## SixNight (12. Januar 2009)

Bin Deff warri und schaff irgend wie kaum was xD in bc hero mäßig naja okay ich hab auch nut tdm hero versucht aber sonst alle pre pc inis


----------



## grimmjow (12. Januar 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> jo, aber dann darfst auch nicht sagen das du ALLE Classic 5er Instanzen solo gemacht hast, weil das nun mal einfach nicht geht...
> Um UBRS zu CLEAREN brauchst ja z.B. auch drei Leute, alleine schon um das Event beim ersten Boss zu starten !
> 
> Nichts desto trotz gibts zu diesem Thema schon endlos viele Threads !


Ändert sich ja bald, Blizzard macht es möglich die low Instanzen auch allein zu besuchen. In Uldaman z.B braucht man dann nicht mehr 3 Mann um den Boss zu beschwören, geht dann auch alleine.


----------



## Darkbartleby (12. Januar 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> In der oberen Schwarzfelsspitze (ubrs) wirst Du alleine nicht weit kommen, da kannst Du nur ein bisserl Trash verprügeln.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ja genau, ich hatte die damals mit lvl 60 schon verkloppt, und du behauptest man kann nur bissl trash kloppen dort mit lvl 80??? also bitte...


----------



## Chínín (12. Januar 2009)

An die Hunter! besorgt euch einen Gorilla und skillt den komplett auf tanken

Nicht vollen schaden machen, Gorilla hält auch nicht alles.

Ich mache auf 74 mit 73 Gorilla gut 3-5 Mobs (mobs auf meinem level) auf einmal...mit dem schafft ihr den Trash in MC ZG und so bestimmt oO

Für Bosse ist der auch ganz ok, glaub ich (schaffe einige Gruppenquest solo)


----------



## Dalmus (12. Januar 2009)

Darkbartleby schrieb:


> ja genau, ich hatte die damals mit lvl 60 schon verkloppt, und du behauptest man kann nur bissl trash kloppen dort mit lvl 80??? also bitte...


Richtig, das behaupte ich.
Denk mal über den Grund nach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Domasch (12. Januar 2009)

Ony Solo 15 min fight xD
Druide Feral


----------



## BunnyBunny (12. Januar 2009)

Classic Inis alle außer die wo man beschwören muss
Ony hab ich Aq20 letztens mit dem Trash anfangen mal sehn wie weit ich vor dem Salve-nerf noch komme
BC Inis: BW ,BK, und Tiefen mehr nicht probiert


----------



## youngceaser (12. Januar 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hogger! ... aber nur mit nem Dudu!


war des mit dem bug oder sonst hätte ichs auch nicht geschafft


----------



## Animos93 (12. Januar 2009)

Also Hogger hab ich schonmal solo gepackt onyxia zg und hmm naja eigentlich alls classicinnis ^^ wenn ich genug zeit habe is das kein problem bin healschami geh net oom und die bosse amchen keinen schaden ich halt leider auchnet wirklch viel


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2009)

scholo/strath hab ich mienen twink ca 60mal gezogen damit der 60 wurd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ganz ganz leicht mit nem vergelter pala von nem kolegen

heute versucht tdm hero zu machen ... 2nd boss ballert meinen wl weg .. auf 20% durch weglaufen geschafft udn dann stib ich an der explosion .. evtl als affi möglich hmm

keal wär wieder leicht irgendwie .. sobald phase 2 ist is eh ez mode^^

ony geh ich immer mit mwinwm twink und nem warri sonst dauerts immer so ewig .. aber solo mitm wl auch schon gepackt


----------



## Minastirit (20. Januar 2009)

Darkbartleby schrieb:


> ja genau, ich hatte die damals mit lvl 60 schon verkloppt, und du behauptest man kann nur bissl trash kloppen dort mit lvl 80??? also bitte...



nicht das man danach beschwören müsste nein nein ...


----------



## Ðenn¥ (20. Januar 2009)

DK

ZG: Clear
AQ20: Alles, bis auf den Jäger
Mc: Den Typ vor Magmadar, Magmadar, Baron Geddon, Sharaz(?), für Gehennas bräuchte man einen dabei der decursen kann, weil den nen Fluch macht der erlittene Heilung um 70% verringert -> Tod
AQ40: Noch nicht probiert
BWL: Noch nicht probiert.

5er Inzen sind nicht relevant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rollfl (20. Januar 2009)

laut den "Barlows-Blog" videos können hexer ALLES (ja, auch chuck norrs)legen ausser illidan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Werer (20. Januar 2009)

Hmmm so als Mage hat man es doch schon manchmal schwierig solo verschieden raids zu schaffen...

Gut als eismage geskillt hab ich TBC Inis auf normal clear ausser die für lvl 80 und HDZ inis(habs aber auch net mit voller Motivation probiert^^).

Classic Inis sind ja eh easy going...

Raids? nunja Trash in Zg, MC und AQ schaff i ja noch so mit ach und Krach aber bei Bossen ist es schluss...schon alleine wegen dem mana irgendwann

Kann natürlich auch sein dass ich den mage total scheisse spiele aber solo ist es die Hölle Raidbosse zu legen

So denn


----------



## Hexacoatl (21. Januar 2009)

Aso, General Drakislath aus UBRS ist meiner Meinung nach härter als Ony, probiert es mal aus und berichtet dann mal ob mir das nur so vorkommt oder da wirklich was drann ist.

Der zweite Boss aus "Terrase der Magister" kann als Retripala folgendermaßen gelegt werden: Schön selbst heilen und Schaden machen bis zuviel Schaden durch die Adds entsteht (zwichen Siegel der Weisheit/Licht wechseln), dann Bubble, die Adds weghauen und noch ein schneller Selfheal (die Adds sollten weg sein wenn die Bubble ausgelaufen ist), danach fängt alles von vorne an nur das dann nicht die Bubble gezündet wird sondern Handauflegen, wenn der Schaden stimmt fällt der Boss um und alles wird gut.


----------



## turageo (21. Januar 2009)

Als Mage mit FB Skillung nur ein paar probiert...
aus den Classic: Schwarzfelstiefen, UBRS, Scholo
aus den BC Inis: bisher nur Bollwerk und Blutkessel normal

Bosse gehen in soweit ganz gut (da ja resi gegen Einfrierung etc.), wenn man ein Stück von einem entfernt erstmal den Wasserelementar hinpflanzt und
dort stehen und den dann  erstmal kurz n bissl Aggro aufbauen lässt. Hält einem größtenteils den Boss so lange vom Leib, dass man den umnuken kann.
Falls jemand was bessres weiß als Mage: für Verbesserungsvorschläge bin ich immer offen. ;-)

MfG


----------



## Paradoxius (21. Januar 2009)

Blut-Unholy DK, Stufe 80:

Classic-Group = alle 5er
Classic-Raid = Onyxia [AQ20 zu 4] [AQ40 zu 8] [MC/BWL] noch nicht angetestet. ZG nur Raptor bis jetzt 
Classic-Weltbosse = noch keine

BC-Group = BK/TDM/BW sonst noch keine angegangen
BC-Group-Heroic = Mit Eule Sethekkhallen, sonst noch keine angegangen
BC-Raid = stehen noch an

Wotlk-Group = noch keine
Wotlk-Group-Heroic = NN
Wotlk-Raid = NN

Als nextes wollen wir Grull zu 2 testen Heal Pala + DK


----------



## Schicksal88 (11. Juni 2009)

Also bin Hexe:

Mysticwitch / Kil'Jaeden

Classic 5-10er Inis alle
Zul Gurub bis auf den Alchiboss und den der Totems stellt die übernehmen, wegen dem geht clear nicht 8 / 10 
MC 10 / 10
Onyxia
World Boss im Hinterland

TdM Hero (die letzte Trashgruppe... hat mich die Nerven gekostet aber nach 15 wipes dann doch geschafft... waaaaaaaaaah^^)
Jede BC 5er Instanz Nonhero ausser ZH (aber nit wirklich probiert, die Ini mocht ich noch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
Hydross auf 70 bevor er gefixt wurde solo und dann auf 80 mal zu fünft (2 heal 2 dd 1 tank)

AQ40 Trash bis zum ersten Boss und Boss dann zu zweit (solo vielleicht machbar mit naturresi aber man könnte ihn nicht looten weil sobald man in 45 meter range kommt man sofort übernommen wird, hatte nen schami der mich gehealt hat dabei, der natürlich genauso wie ich ausser range des Bosses und deren Kopien stand)
AQ20 Kurinaxx


----------



## kolko (11. Juni 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> Gut, dann möchte ich sehen wie du alleine in Uldaman den endboss beschwörst (dazu müssen mind. 3 Mann klicken). Dasselbe gilt für den ersten Boss in UBRS.




stimmt nicht!!! Ich habs zu zweit gemacht... Es muss nur noch einer anklicken wobei anklicken und kämpfen schwer is -.-

aber im grunde reichen zwei


----------



## Soulii (11. Juni 2009)

der fred ist 6 monate alt...


----------



## ShaakTi79 (11. Juni 2009)

was alles solo geht: ...... hm .....

1. WOW deinstallieren
2. Format c:
3. Rechner aus
4. Buch lesen

Spass beiseite! :

Alle Instanzen bis lvl 65 (non Heroisch)

cc


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Juni 2009)

urbs geht mittlerweile solo, nur der endboss war als hexe etwas knackig, aber mit teufelswache letztendlich machbar.

aber wie will man bitte MC solo machen, und das als hexe, wie ich es in nem post hier gelesen habe?


----------



## Fee1404 (11. Juni 2009)

mmmh also du machst ersmal dein pc aus rufst parr kumpels zusammen gehst in eine disco sprichst eine frau nimst sie mit nach hause und legst sie solo ganz einfach !


----------



## Lydell (11. Juni 2009)

Mit meinem 80er Tank-Krieger
60er 5-Mann Inis alle bis auf Sholomance, 1 Raum beim Endboss als Nahkämpfer nicht möglich
Obere Blackrockspitze Komplett Clear
ZG Bis auf Hakkar

MoltenCore gestern abend erst mit 4 Leuten zu 50% gecleart ID wird heut abend fortgesetzt
BWL nur mit 15 Mann sowie Onyxia-Umhang
AQ20 Kurinaxx,Rajax,Moam,Endboss (Name vergessen)
AQ40 mit 10 Mann clear

BC 70er 5-Mann Inis 
Alle außer Endboss Bota, Arka und Mecha nie getestet gemacht (Non-Hero)
Kara Attumen

Und!!
Die Buffed Foren-Suche mit +120 Doppelpost-Resi.... Solo...


----------



## Leatherface96 (11. Juni 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> Sholomance, 1 Raum beim Endboss als Nahkämpfer nicht möglich



mein DK (Blut sowie Frost DD) hatte da keine Probleme


----------



## Nurmalso (11. Juni 2009)

Leatherface96 schrieb:


> mein DK (Blut sowie Frost DD) hatte da keine Probleme



du vollpfosten...du hast zauber...krieger/schurken könn da son paar mobs nich erledigen weil die gegen jegliche art von physischen angriffen immun sind..dazu zählt auch donnerknall usw. was nicht geht

pala/dk/schami usw. usf. habn..zauber...

naja was red ich eigentlich mit dir..red eh nur gegen ne wand..mr. superdk


----------



## Reexxaar (11. Juni 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Moin, Uldart, natürlich kann bei dem öffnen einer Tür geholfen werden ohne das es den Erfolg selbst schmälern würde, sonst würde Ony nie solo gemacht worden sein, weil man da ja einen Schlachtzug braucht, genauso wie alle anderen Raid-Instanzen.
> 
> Btw, mein schwierigster Gegner war/ist der zweite Boss in "Terasse der Magister" (das Fitzelvieh mit den üblen Adds, mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein).
> 
> ...




du weist schon das man leute bzw twinks laden der dann off geht und man immer noch im raid ist!!!

ich selber habe alle classic 5er mit retri druch + ony solo (was ganz einfaches)^^
anfangs inis von bc rest habe ich noch nicht versucht


----------



## WAR_FAN (11. Juni 2009)

denke der jäger is solo am besten unterwegs, zusammen oder dicht gefolgt vom dk
rouge sind auch noch ned schlecht und cat dudus auch
naja der rest is schwer


----------



## Kamar (11. Juni 2009)

Classic:
ZG clear
MC clear bis auf Gehennas, Majordomus, Ragnaros
aq20 Rajaxx, Kurinaxx, Moam, Ossiran, rest nicht versucht
Ony clear
Alle 5er Instanzen gehen sicher, aber nicht versucht weil es dort nicht sehr viel Gold/styleitems gibts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


BC:
Kara bis auf Schach(mit Hilfe von 2 anderen) und NAchtschatten(heist der so? Der Knochenwyrm den man beschwören muss mein ich) clear(Nethergroll aus dem Raum gepullt für die die fragen, Kurator an den Funken hochgeheilt)
TdM Hero clear
Rest nicht versucht


----------



## Naho (11. Juni 2009)

Als Healschamie: alle 5er Ini's , Ony, Zg( die ersten 4 bosse mehr noch ent versucht)


----------



## pixeljedi (11. Juni 2009)

Leatherface96 schrieb:


> mein DK (Blut sowie Frost DD) hatte da keine Probleme



nö,aber auch garnicht
ich hab ruf gefarmt in scholo,geht absolut easy

mfg


----------



## Padparadscha (11. Juni 2009)

Also mit meiner Magierin hab ich alle 5er Innis durch, Drakki ging nicht (war aber knapp) und am meisten hab ich an den Skeletten in Scholo zu knabbern die nehmen nur Dmg wenn man sie ohne Magie schlägt... naja ich haue halt nicht so die Kelle mit meinem Stab raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uldamann hab ich noch nicht versucht

Nun fange ich mit BC an...

Mein Pala ist bis BC non heroic sklavenunterkümpfte bis jetzt wir Ich arbeite an mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reintoll (11. Juni 2009)

Fee1404 schrieb:


> mmmh also du machst ersmal dein pc aus rufst parr kumpels zusammen gehst in eine disco sprichst eine frau nimst sie mit nach hause und legst sie solo ganz einfach !


geht aber auch zu zweit und mehr...


----------



## Traklar (11. Juni 2009)

Classic-Bosse gehen eigendlich schon. Als Jäger -> Pet vorschicken und immer hochheilen, während man von hinten dmg macht. Dauert zwar 30 - 40 min, sollte aber gehen.


----------



## Rasgaar (11. Juni 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> Um UBRS zu CLEAREN brauchst ja z.B. auch drei Leute, alleine schon um das Event beim ersten Boss zu starten !



wrong...


----------



## elnerda (11. Juni 2009)

blutkessel und bollwerk klappen ganz gut als kampfschurke.


----------



## Darkfire936 (11. Juni 2009)

Classic 5er habe ich noch nicht probiert aber schaffe ich auf jedenfall. Solo habe ich nur Bollwerk gemacht. Ony habe ich auch probiert aber nur auf 950 k gebracht. Als Magier mit 14 k life steckt man einfach zu viel Schaden ein werde es aber mit steigendem Equip weiterprobieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (12. Juni 2009)

Feral Druide:

Anzu der Rabengott solo 
Raptor Boss            solo
Tiger Boss              solo
Atumen                  solo

Mfg Germane


----------



## XSYST (12. Juni 2009)

als lvl80 krieger (fury/def skillung)
alle 60er inis
ony + zg solo clear, mc 1. boss
alle 70er inis (bk, zh, sethek hero) clear
kara -> moroes, attumen, maid down


----------



## little Vulkan (12. Juni 2009)

Eine Frage am Rande:

Ist TDM Heroic solo mit einem Pala machbar  ?????
dropt da nicht auf das Phönixreittier ??


----------



## Najsh (12. Juni 2009)

Nein - nicht schaffbar.

Du musst den Boss in relativ kurzer Zeit auf unter 50% bringen sonst machts Bumm - und das schaffst du als prot nicht.
Und da dropped (hero und non-hero) nur das Phoenix-Kücken (pet) - was uaf non hero sogar etwas besser dropped.

Den Phoenix (die Asche bzw das Reittier) gibts in der Festung der Stürme.


----------



## hardrain86 (12. Juni 2009)

also wenn man alleine eine ini laufen will ist shcon einiges möglich nur die wotlk ini´s hc ini´s sind echt nicht machbar außer trash evtl aber das ist ja keine
wirkliche kunst mag ich mal dahingestellt haben^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. Juni 2009)

Warry 2/31/38:
Classic:
Ony
ZG
MC-Trash
AQ-Trash
Mehr noch ned versucht^^

BC normale innis gehen größtenteils
heros/raids noch ned versucht

Wotlk auch noch garnix^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (12. Juni 2009)

Lydell schrieb:


> Mit meinem 80er Tank-Krieger
> 60er 5-Mann Inis alle bis auf Sholomance, 1 Raum beim Endboss als Nahkämpfer nicht möglich
> Obere Blackrockspitze Komplett Clear
> ZG Bis auf Hakkar
> ...



Oh doch, der letztze raum ist sehr wohl möglich, cd´s an und burst wies geht reinhaun
als fury z.b. charge und sofort wirbelwind rein mit starken waffen... dann sind die meistens onehit und kein problem dann^^


----------



## Gnorfal (12. Juni 2009)

Als 70er Survival Hunter Arena 2er solo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leatherface96 (13. Juni 2009)

Nurmalso schrieb:


> du vollpfosten...du hast zauber...krieger/schurken könn da son paar mobs nich erledigen weil die gegen jegliche art von physischen angriffen immun sind..dazu zählt auch donnerknall usw. was nicht geht
> 
> pala/dk/schami usw. usf. habn..zauber...
> 
> naja was red ich eigentlich mit dir..red eh nur gegen ne wand..mr. superdk



ich frag mich wer hier der vollpfosten ist selbst Krieger oder Schurken schaffen das auf 80, die Okkultisten verwandeln sich erst ab 20% in die Geister, ein freund hats als Krieger ausprobiert und hatte keine probleme damit.


----------



## Otama (13. Juni 2009)

im moment versuch ich mich an Kael´thas Sonnenwanderer natürlich in der 5er version^^ hat da vllt jemand nen tipp für nen hunter? besonders beim 3. boss hängts bei mir ein video dazu hab ich schon gefunden aber das hat mir auch nich wirklich weiter geholfen


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juni 2009)

Dem Hexerblog zu entnehmen, kann man mit einem Hexenmeister sicher Ragnaros legen.
http://my.buffed.de/groups/1930/gallery/picture/0/491


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (3. Juli 2009)

also hätte mal eine frage wollt gern mal Aq 40er archiev haben
also geht Aq 40er solo oder ist das doch unmöglich? 
wenn nicht ginge es dann zu zweit?


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (3. Juli 2009)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> also hätte mal eine frage wollt gern mal Aq 40er archiev haben
> also geht Aq 40er solo oder ist das doch unmöglich?
> wenn nicht ginge es dann zu zweit?




Nein das geht nicht zu Zweit. Du brauchst bei den Twins schon 2 Heiler egal ob Lvl 70 oder 80 da die nicht zu Nah zusammen stehen dürfen.. Und die "Höhle" dort ist recht groß ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Juli 2009)

AQ40 wird selbst mit 10 Leuten ein Problem. Zumindest bei den Twins


----------



## _Raziel_ (3. Juli 2009)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Nein das geht nicht zu Zweit. Du brauchst bei den Twins schon 2 Heiler egal ob Lvl 70 oder 80 da die nicht zu Nah zusammen stehen dürfen.. Und die "Höhle" dort ist recht groß ^^


Und selbst 80er verkacken da häufiger, weil sie die Switcherei der Zwillinge nicht kapieren. Ich musste als Jäger ernsthaft mal die rechte Seite tanken, weil die Tanks es nicht packten, die Aggro zu halten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkfire936 (4. Juli 2009)

Hab mit meinem Mage letztens Ony solo geschafft.

Hier der Screen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fugar (4. Juli 2009)

Najsh schrieb:


> Nein - nicht schaffbar.
> 
> Du musst den Boss in relativ kurzer Zeit auf unter 50% bringen sonst machts Bumm - und das schaffst du als prot nicht.
> Und da dropped (hero und non-hero) nur das Phoenix-Kücken (pet) - was uaf non hero sogar etwas besser dropped.
> ...




wer hat gesagt dass er Kael als Prot versuchen möchte?
Als Retri geht er jedenfalls locker und ich muss einmal bubble zünden wenn er seinen pyro anfängt zu casten, kurze zeit später is er auf unter 50%...
auf jeden fall is er leichter als der 2.boss vexallus :>


----------



## chicohro (4. Juli 2009)

Moonkin-Druide: 
- Classic 5er : das Übliche (clear, mit Hilfe zu Beschwörungen usw.)
- Ony : clear (wird von mir gefarmt)
mehr noch nicht solo probiert.
- BC 5er : alle clear
mehr noch nicht solo probiert.
- WotLk : noch nix probiert.

Des Weiteren:
- mit SV-Hunter zusammen HDZ1 & 2 heroisch (wegen ruf)

- als Bäumchen mit SV-Hunter und DK-Tank Kara clear, MC clear, ZG clear, alle BC heroics clear (wegen Erfolge für den DK...)


----------



## Bulldoz (4. Juli 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> Gut, dann möchte ich sehen wie du alleine in Uldaman den endboss beschwörst (dazu müssen mind. 3 Mann klicken). Dasselbe gilt für den ersten Boss in UBRS.



/failed


Hab mitm Prot UBRS auch alleine gemacht, weil die Voraussetzungen für irgendwelche Interaktionen entfernt wurden. Sprich, man kann den Boss nun auch alleine aktivieren.

Informieren > Denken > Schreiben (bei dir flamen)


----------



## GrillGorilla (4. Juli 2009)

Frost DK-Tank, 80 
Classic 5er=alle clear (nachdem ulda und ubrs auch gingen)
classic raids= ony (MC aber zu zweit mit Palaheiler, auch raggi)

BC 5er norm=alle clear
BC hero = noch net probiert
BC raids = nix, aber Kara zu zweit (mitm selben Pala wie oben; und mein DK hatte noch 74 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Wotlk 5er norm= Burg, Azjol und Nexus bis zu den ersten bossen den trash  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wotlk heros und raids: nix!


Elementarschamane 80:

Mit dem hab ich mal Ony versucht, da hats mich aber dann rausgehauen, dann hat ich keine lust mehr, würde aber denk ich auch klappen.


----------



## blcktetra (4. Juli 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> /failed
> 
> Informieren > Denken > Schreiben (bei dir flamen)



Jo, du am Besten auch!
Guck mal auf das Datum:
"12.01.2009"
HUCH! Da gab es diese Pflicht-Interaktionen noch!

Als Sv/MM Hunter:
-Tiger Boss solo(ZG)
-Raptor Boss solo(ZG)

Als Frost/Blut Dk
-Dito


----------



## kogrash (4. Juli 2009)

Bulldoz schrieb:


> /failed
> 
> 
> Hab mitm Prot UBRS auch alleine gemacht, weil die Voraussetzungen für irgendwelche Interaktionen entfernt wurden. Sprich, man kann den Boss nun auch alleine aktivieren.
> ...



boah, also wenn etwas hier "failed", dann ja wohl ein Oberlehrer der es selbst verreißt. Wie war das? Lesen > Denken > Schreiben?

Dann schau mal von wann der von dir zitierte post ist...
Damals ging das noch nicht solo. Die Beschwörungen wurden erst später angepaßt.

Also: Sowohl Uldaman als auch UBRS gehen NUN problemlos solo - für die Beschwörungen reicht 1 Char mittlerweile.

Ansonten geht mit dem SV-Hunter und Dotlock ne Menge solo. Noch besser allerdings ist mein Krieger dafür zu gebrauchen. Mit einer Hybrid-Blutdurst-Deff-Skillung heilt man sich alle 4 sek für ~ 2k und kriegt kaum was ab. Die Kämpfe dauern zwar ewig aber man kann damit zB diverse Bosse in MC solo farmen (Garr, Shazzrah, Geddon mit Feuerresi, Rest nicht probiert solo -> droppen nix interessantes .

Edit: zu lahm...


----------



## Freakypriest (4. Juli 2009)

mit meinem DK Kara solo clear ausser Netherspite


----------



## iShock (4. Oktober 2009)

Hi ho leute... hab da mal ne frage und ja sry für das ausgraben eines 3 monaten alten freds (omg ich hab es wirklich getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ne meine Frage ist kann man die 60er Weltbosse mit nem Stufe 80 Retri / Dk und nem Stufe 60 Heiler legen ? oder hauen die zu doll zu ?

würde mich über antworten freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe bisher:
Sämtliche HC-Inis in der Scherbenwelt
Zul'Gurub
Onyxia (60er)
Verdammniswandler

moment farm ich mir das mount von kael'thas auf tdm hc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lydell (4. Oktober 2009)

iShock schrieb:


> Hi ho leute... hab da mal ne frage und ja sry für das ausgraben eines 3 monaten alten freds (omg ich hab es wirklich getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



kommt drauf an welchen,
ich hab bisher taerar,lethon,ysondre mit 10 mann auf lvl 80 gelegt.
problem ist das meeles vorallem tank in einen 2min schlaf versetzt werden der nicht entfernbar ist. 

smariss ist mit 10 mann meiner meinung nach nicht legbar, da neben dem 2min schlaf - debuff alle spieler einen debuff bekommen,  dieser muss zu 100% hochgeheilt werden sonst -> onehit.
schlecht ist nur wenn die healer einen 2min debuff abbekommen.

taerar ist da wesentlich einfacher da dieser ca. 2-3 mal seine spiegelbilder hinzu ruft die halt runter gehauen werden müssen.
lethon und ysondre sind schon fast freeloot bis halt auf die nervigen schlaf-debuffs.

der weltenboss azuregos ist solo legbar für einige klassen zumindest.
anachronos vor hdz ebenfalls mit dem nachteil das er nichts droppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unfaith (4. Oktober 2009)

iShock schrieb:


> Hi ho leute... hab da mal ne frage und ja sry für das ausgraben eines 3 monaten alten freds (omg ich hab es wirklich getan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich habe die immer zu 3t gelegt.. heildudu dk tank und ich als eule


----------



## Psychonightelf (4. Oktober 2009)

Namir schrieb:


> das stimmt so nicht ganz. hakkar übernimmt einen, aber nicht wenn nur einer da ist.
> ich habs mit meinem kumpel probiert. das ging so lange gut, bis er übernommen wurde und mich weggeprügelt hat. alleine brachte er ihn auf 65% oder so.
> da waren wir 74er schami und er 74er feral. alle anderen bosse gingen locker bis recht übel schwer (raptor und tiger).



Hakkar übernimmt auch wen man alleine ist und heilt sich ganz voll, da der Kampf als beendet gilt, lässt dann irgendwann wieder frei und der Kampf geht von vorne los! Hatte nach 10min aufgegeben!


----------



## Mungamau (4. Oktober 2009)

Als Shadowpriest viele Gruppenquests in Eiskrone


----------



## Brainless Monkey (4. Oktober 2009)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> *Gebt mal an *


 angeben  tuen doch alle in WoW


----------



## ÜberNoob (4. Oktober 2009)

Dalmus schrieb:


> Ich bin da bestimmt ne Stunde rumgeirrt bis es mir zu bunt wurde und hab dann nachgeforscht.
> Vorher war ich nur einmal drin und das war lange, lange her. Ich konnte mich beim besten Willen n icht dran erinnern, daß man da mit mehreren Leuten was beschwören mußte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich war vor Monaten mal alleine drin, konnte bis zum Endboss alles legen, per Gruppe beschwört worden musste da nix, die 5 "Wächter" gingen alleine, Tor ging auf, und Endboss war kein Thema und den Erfolg gabs auch. Vielleicht musste man da mal als Gruppe rein, aber das scheint weggepatcht worden zu sein.


----------



## torsten1104 (4. Oktober 2009)

Klar geht Ulda solo hab ich doch gemacht


----------



## Tyhria (4. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mit meinen Pala die alle alleine gemacht.

Alle Classic 5 man
Classic ZG Mount bosse
Classic MC 3 Boss
Classic Ony auf 30 % geschafft

BC alle 5 man Ini´s
BC HC Bollwerk 
BC Kara erster Boss

Licht King noch nicht probiert


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (4. Oktober 2009)

Also mit meinem Hexer habe ich solo geschafft 

*Ruinen von Ahn'quiraj* 
Moam

*Zul'gurub*
Tiger Boss
Raptor Boss

*Molten core*
Shazzrah

*Weltbosse*
Azuregos

*Bc inis*
Schattenlabby Normal
Attumen der Jäger


----------



## SeelenGeist (4. Oktober 2009)

Die ich früher geschafft habe:
Classic Instanzen 5er
einige BC Instanzen 5er (nie alle getestet^^)
Zul'Gurub 
Onyxia (60er)

Mehr hab ich nie getestet, bzw. versucht.. vielleicht einfach die Zeit/Lust gefehlt ^^


----------



## Tierherscher (4. Oktober 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher:
> Sämtliche HC-Inis in der Scherbenwelt
> Zul'Gurub
> Onyxia (60er)
> ...



Wie schafft man in ZG den Totemboss ?das übernimmt doch einen und dann resettet der kampf

Und Hakkar übernimmt doch auch einen...


Survival/Bm Hunter:
Also ich hab ZG Raptor, Tiger, Spinne, (fast Panther), Fledermaus, das Event mit dem Beschwören; AQ 40 Trash vorm ersten Boss wegen den Drohen; TdM Hero down; Rest nicht probiert



Glaubt ihr ich könnte Kara den ersten boss legen?


----------



## tschilpi (4. Oktober 2009)

Mit meinem Hunter den Endboss von Burg Utgarde normal gesoloet.

(Der geht, aber der erste ist zu schwer)


----------



## Kronas (4. Oktober 2009)

Kamaji schrieb:


> moment farm ich mir das mount von kael'thas auf tdm hc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


droppt der nicht nur im raid?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. Oktober 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> droppt der nicht nur im raid?



im raid (tk) kann alars asche droppen.... in tdm hc das bodenmount (name ist mir entfallen)


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (4. Oktober 2009)

Surfer schrieb:


> im raid (tk) kann der alars asche droppen.... in tdm hc das bodenmount (name ist mir entfallen)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otama (4. Oktober 2009)

Tierherscher schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr ich könnte Kara den ersten boss legen?



klar is als hunter garkein problem hab ich auch immer abgefarmt mittlerweile hab ich das mount aber schon^^


----------



## Tierherscher (4. Oktober 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> klar is als hunter garkein problem hab ich auch immer abgefarmt mittlerweile hab ich das mount aber schon^^



Ok danke werd es dann mal ausprobieren, muss ich auf irgendwas achten?


----------



## LordTobias (4. Oktober 2009)

ich als schurke alles bis 200k hp sola mit dem pala alles was nict boss im namen hat bis auf lvl 80


----------



## Otama (4. Oktober 2009)

Tierherscher schrieb:


> Ok danke werd es dann mal ausprobieren, muss ich auf irgendwas achten?



naja nur die normale taktik wenn das pferd glaub ich 95% hat spawnt der reiter und bei 25% setzt der sich aufs pferd dann musst du den noch umhaun und der kampf is vorbei


----------



## Tierherscher (4. Oktober 2009)

Otama schrieb:


> naja nur die normale taktik wenn das pferd glaub ich 95% hat spawnt der reiter und bei 25% setzt der sich aufs pferd dann musst du den noch umhaun und der kampf is vorbei




Ok danke nochmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werd ich gleich morgen testen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Howjin15 (4. Oktober 2009)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Diese Art von Thema gibt es bereits mehrfach, allerdings bezieht man sich dabei meist auf einzelne Instanzen. Das hier scheint wohl ein allgemeines Thema zu werden. Sofern ich Morgen (man ist das spät) nicht ein ähnliches Thema finde (oder einer meiner Kollegen) darf hier erst einmal getextet werden.
> 
> PS: Als Feral
> - ZG clear
> ...




doch es gibt einen allgemeinen über BC inis solo =) hab ich schon gemacht, war aber net so intressant ._.
Achja als deff pala: 
Alle BC heros, mach jeden tag zum spaß die daily hero xD
BC non hero versteht sich von selbst
Classic inis besonders shtrath nach 8x baron killen hatte ichs mount =P
Kara derzeit 3 down, also atumment, moroes und maind... bei theater muss ich aufs wolf event warten die andren 2 sind solo unmöglich (romeo und julia -> kann ich heilung net unterbrechen, Oz -> Thorethea [schreibt man die so?] is ne frostmage...rest haut zu viel dmg rein als das ich überleb nwürd..) Beim wolf mahc ich mir hoffnung weil der einfach nur Tank&Spank is, dnaach wird aber sense sein weil Kuri kannste knicken, aran als caster sowieso, sichhuf geht net, nightbann schon probiert mit etwas mehr geschick futzt  der grad noch ( alle andren aus grp verreckt ich blieb ber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatten fehlpull) Nethergroll könnt noch eventuell hinhauen, schachevent mit ner ordentlichen portion Glück&geschick und endboss auch mit geschick&Glück..

Mist ich schreib immer romane...

Naja weiter: WotLK inis muss ich noch probieren, achja braufest eventboss auf 30k gebracht dann haben mich diese drecksviecher mit dem fass gestunnt -.- -> tot 
WotLK heros kann ich mir im mom solo nich ganz vorstellen außer du hast wirklich nur mobs die nicht casten.. naja ich denk da grad an den DK der heros solo macht, ocu schafft aba nie einer solo =)

LG


----------



## EisblockError (4. Oktober 2009)

Momentan geht alles, bis auf die 80er Raid inis, für bestimme Klassen solo


----------



## no-one's-there (4. Oktober 2009)

Also als BM Jäger geht einer der 4 grünen Drachen (Weltbosse) solo, habs selber geschaft.


----------



## Athlos (4. Oktober 2009)

Was solo geht bzw was ich schaffte:

Alle Instanzen in Pre BC: 
Onyxia (Die alte), MC: Lucifron, Magmada,Garr, Baron Geddon Shazzrah. Es geht glaub mehr aber zu mehr hatte ich nie Lust.
Alle Non Heros in BC ausser HdZ2 (habs nie probiert.)
Heros: BW, Tiefensumpf, ZH Botanika. Mehr hab ich net versucht.

Mein Char Athlos Warrior. Und nein ich machs ohne Heiler.

Edit: Ups hab ZG undAQ 20 vergessen. den Trash vor dem Endboss hab ich ebenfalls solo gemacht.


----------



## xaarinaa (4. Oktober 2009)

Habe ZG clear bis auf Mandorkir und hakkar mit nem moonkin.

Onyxia (lv 60 boss) solo, ebenfalls als Moonkin. 
AQ 20 war unmöglich den ersten boss als caster zu bewältigen.


----------



## sku (4. Oktober 2009)

hm hab als mage das classicgedöns solo durch, also die 5er, die raids eher nicht und ony pustet mich schlicht zu schnell um,(jaja ulda/ubrs zum beschwören mit hilfe) aber ab der scherbenwelt..naja, müssts jetzt mit dem 80er gear mal probieren aber grosse chancen rechne ich mir nicht aus wenn ich nicht auf frost umskille.

denk auch das mages nicht zwingend für sologänge gemacht sind (oder ich stell mich schlicht zu doof an^^)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Oktober 2009)

als protpala

halt das meiste standard classic gedöns
und tdm hero solo, ja es geht wirklich


----------



## Schmeedt (4. Oktober 2009)

der Han geht Solo...
Okay... der war schlecht... ich geh mich jetzt lieber schämen ^^


----------



## noidic (5. Oktober 2009)

Hm, also Uldaman geht auch komplett solo, hab ich schon mit Hexe gemacht, oder ich leide an Halluzinationen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich glaube das Beschwören zu dritt haben die einfach rausgenommen. UBRS hab ich nicht probiert.

Ansonsten hab ich nur Baron solo gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kosmo79 (5. Oktober 2009)

Uldaman und URBS gehen auch solo , das beschwören geht alleine.


----------



## thehed (5. Oktober 2009)

Sethekkhallen Heroisch als Feral

Mit Trash sehr mühsam. Als Feral kann man auch nur die beiden Bosse machen, dass geht so 15 Minuten.
Leider schaff ich es nicht alleine Anzu zu killen. Brauchte dafür Hilfe von einem 80er Krieger (Heiler wäre besser aber find mal einen der genug Ruf hat um den Schlüssel zu kaufen).


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (5. Oktober 2009)

Mit meinem Protpalatwink...

alle für mich relevanten claasic 5er Instanzen (strath) 
alle BC non heros (tdm ist etwas stressig, aber möglich)
Mandokir in Zg ( nur fürs Mount weiter hab ich nicht probiert)
die alte Onysia
Attumen in Kara fürs mount usw.


----------



## Tierherscher (5. Oktober 2009)

noidic schrieb:


> Hm, also Uldaman geht auch komplett solo, hab ich schon mit Hexe gemacht, oder ich leide an Halluzinationen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ham sie entfernt


----------



## Gnorfal (5. Oktober 2009)

Ein,- und Ausloggen geht solo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 13101987 (5. Oktober 2009)

Solo habe ich alle Classic Inis gecleart, ZG, AQ20,Ony, MC, Pechschwingenhort schaffte ich den ersten Boss solo leider nicht, den Rest konnte ich aber "Solo" machen (war nach dem ersten Boss nur noch ein 62er Hexer dabei).
In BC schaffe ich alle 5 Mann Instanzen auf normal und Hero alleine (Bis auf TDM Hero), Kara schaffe ich nur wenige Bosse solo (Atumen, Kurator, Morores, Maid, Theater beim Wolf und Aran), ZA schaffe ich alleine (Nachdem mir ein poaar Leute beim Öffnen der Tür geholfen haben), in der Festung der Stürme nur den Leerhäscher.
In Wotlk gehen alle normalen Instanzen bis auf HDZ4 der Endboss, Turm Skadi, Violette Festung (werden nachher zuviele Gegner), Oculus nie probiert, HDS schaffe ich das Tribunal nicht.
In Naxx geht Heigan solo, dauert nur sehr lange und das wars auch schon


----------



## Potpotom (5. Oktober 2009)

in WotLk hab ich bisher nur Burg versucht.... das ging mehr oder weniger gut. Aber der Aufwand ist extrem hoch fand ich - was tut man nicht alles wenn man mal Langeweile hat? *g

Classic komplett machbar.

In BC sind die non-hc-Instanzen gut zu schaffen und die hc-Instanzen nur mit Abstrichen. hab aber noch nicht alle versucht.


----------



## Aratos (5. Oktober 2009)

Zwar nicht solo, aber habe mit meinem Kumpel zu zweit dm gemacht!

16er Pala und 20er Schurke.

War richtig stolz auf uns. =)


----------



## Tolan (5. Oktober 2009)

Was sind wir wieder toll Fred?


----------



## HaaB (5. Oktober 2009)

Tankadin, zwerg.

BC-raid Karazahn: Attumen, Moroes, Maid. Im theater wurde ich vom Wolf und von Romeo & Julia zu alt-eisen reduziert. Versuche jetzt Oz event mal zu bekommen, damit ich weiter kann.

Die erste drei sind lächerlich einfach.


----------



## Kazark (5. Oktober 2009)

Uldart schrieb:


> Gut, dann möchte ich sehen wie du alleine in Uldaman den endboss beschwörst (dazu müssen mind. 3 Mann klicken). Dasselbe gilt für den ersten Boss in UBRS.



Das ist Schwachsinn und schon ewig gepatcht das es alleine geht. Hattest du Winterschlaf oder sowas?


----------



## Tymion (5. Oktober 2009)

@Kazark

Da hat jemand mal wieder nicht auf das Datum geachtet. Der Post ist inzwischen fast 9 Monate alt, damals könnte es durch aus noch nicht gepatscht sein, genau wie Leute stolz sind, Ony oder so gekillt zu haben, mal ehrlich, mit T9 schaffen DK´s und Druiden 80ger Hero Ini´s Solo (für Beweise, gibt einen DK der es auch ohne T9 zeigt, einfach mal youtube suchen)
Also erst lesen, dann denken und erst zuletzt posten!


----------



## Tierherscher (6. Oktober 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Das ist Schwachsinn und schon ewig gepatcht das es alleine geht. Hattest du Winterschlaf oder sowas?



Solltest dir mal das Datum anschauen


----------



## wowz124 (12. Januar 2010)

Blut Dk

Classic 5-10 alles  zul g mount bosse mc garr und baron geddon
BC 5er alle  hero zitadelle dampfkessel kara


----------



## Gerti (12. Januar 2010)

Classic:
MC~Clear
ZG~Clear bis auf ein paar Bosse
AQ20~Clear bis auf ein paar Bosse
UBRS~Clear
+alle 5er

BC:
Kara~bis Theater
5er noch nie wirklich getestet. TDM normal ging

WotLK:
Nur Burg bisher versucht und das klappt.

~Alles mit nem Protpala gemacht~


----------



## Halfelf (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 

als DK:

- Stratholme classic

Im Moment sitze ich an der Questreihe für den Schlüssel nach Kara habe hier Schattenlabby solo für erstes Fragment dazu wird dann noch kommen HDZ1 Durnholde und HDZ2 Schwarze Morast Blutkessel und Arkatraz

VOn den Raids her habe ich solo:

- AQ 20 Kurrinax / Das Event um Rajiaxx dann Moam und Ossiran der narbenlose 
- Zul Gurub komplett leergefegt 

Nächstes Ziel Karazahn Attumenund Moroes. 


Eigentlich nur wegen der mounts und Gold, aber noch nie eines von den Dingern gesehen :-(


----------



## Progamer13332 (7. Juni 2010)

druid, aq40 gehen skeram(mit naturresi) und satura solo
aq 20 clear
mc clear
alle 5er classic/bc


----------



## Savaric84 (7. Juni 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Wie der Titel bereits sagt würde ich gerne mal wissen wer von Euch bereits welche Instanzen mit welcher Klasse (Spec) SOLO gecleared hat bzw. wie weit Ihr in Instanzen bereits gekommen seid. Bei mir sieht das folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> Retri-Pala/Protadin, Stufe 80:
> 
> ...




Hab mit meinem Prot Pala:

lassic-Group = alle 5ér Instanzen bis einschließlich UBRS ausser DeadMines
BC-Group = alle 5er und "Zerschmetterte Hallen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BC-Raid = nix

Wotlk-Group = Burg Utgarde,Drak´Tharon,
Wotlk-Group-Heroic = nix
Wotlk-Raid = nix


----------



## marulu (7. Juni 2010)

mage alle ini´s (auch leeeeroy) bis zu hds


----------



## Mindadar (7. Juni 2010)

NE freundin suchen geht solo ^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (7. Juni 2010)

Hogger.... aber nur mit ner menge Mojo O.o


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

ICC 10er geht solo.



> A lot of people multibox for the PvP aspect of WoW. The thing that current boxers are doing that really impresses me is the 3 10 boxers we currently have. If you didn't know, there are currently 3 active 10 boxers here, I'm even fortunate to be in guild with 2 of them. Mokoi, Mercurio, and Theradin are doing awesome things in the world of PvE 10 boxing. Mokoi is just getting started and showing signs of promise by defeating encounters in suboptimal gear, Mercurio is farming VoA and Marrowgar on 3 10 man teams a week, and Theradin is 6/12 ICC10. Just wanted to shed some spotlight on these 3 people who are still pushing the envelope of what boxers can do. Check out Theradin's ICC10 Boxing Videos.
> 
> Mercurio's 1st Marrowgar Kill:
> 
> ...


----------



## wowoo (7. Juni 2010)

Also ich clear nicht sinnlos irgendwelche alte Inis/Raids wie du..

Nur welche wo's auch was zu holen gibt, ZG Tiger + Raptor Boss, Kara 1. Boss, Tdm Hero.. sowas mach ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wotlk kann man Vio, Nexus auf jeden fall auf nh clear machen. Was aber nichts bringt, deswegen lass ich es..


----------



## Namir (7. Juni 2010)

Grube von Saron die ersten 2 Bosse, danach am Trash gescheitert. - Blut DK Tank
Kara ging solo bis zum Theater (Romeo und Julia)

Grundsätzlich kann ich die meisten Heros in WotLK soweit alleine machen wie es keine DMG-Encounter sind. Oder auch sonst durchs alleine sein vom Encounter nicht erschwert werden.
Z.B. Hallen des Steins: die ersten 2 Bosse lachhaft einfach, Trash auch, Event ist kaum möglich als Blut-DK bin da einige Male gescheitert und der Endboss ist auch zu heftig. Aber ich denke, dass z.B. genau Vergelterpalas die 2 machen könnten da ihre Fähigkeiten besser auf den Encounter passen.


----------



## Dogarn (7. Juni 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Wie der Titel bereits sagt würde ich gerne mal wissen wer von Euch bereits welche Instanzen mit welcher Klasse (Spec) SOLO gecleared hat bzw. wie weit Ihr in Instanzen bereits gekommen seid. Bei mir sieht das folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> Retri-Pala/Protadin, Stufe 80:
> 
> ...



Classic Worldboss: ich farm Azuregos solo. (Schamane oder der verschriene Dk suchts euch aus)
hdz: 1 und 2 mach ich logga solo
Bc-raid: kara erster boss, zg einzelne bosse (die mountbosse und noch so eine priesterin)


----------



## xxhajoxx (8. Juni 2010)

Bedenkt das der TE den Thread Anfang 2009 gemacht hat ^^ . Azuregos mach ich soweit möglich Wöchentlich mit meinem Pala. Ansonsten mach ich eigentlich nichts groß Solo, dauert mir meißt zu lange, ab und zu mal ne Alte Ini wenn mir gerade Langweilig ist


----------



## Nebula5 (8. Juni 2010)

Als Frostmage gehen alle bc heros locker alleine und am leichtesten finde ich ist tdm hero. Jeder boss liegt da ohne das ich ein kratzer abbekomme und der dritte boss liegt sogar in 5-6sekunden mit einem kleinen trick :>

Erstma zur grundlage ihr geht 
1. immer mit frost skillung aber pve equip rein. (wegen mehr schaden)
 2. T10 4 bonus wäre perfekt. 
 3. Zaubermacht trinkets sind sehr hilfreich für eisbarriere damit sie mehr absorbiert.

Und jez zu dem trick beim dritten boss. An der seite links und rechts in dem raum wo der dritte boss mit adds steht sind immer 2 blutelfen am i.was machen ihr killt also links und rechts erstma die beiden gruppen. Dann guckt ihr auf welcher seite der magister ist sheept ihn haut den zweiten um macht frostzauberschutz rein und klaut ihn sein zaubertempo erhöhen buff bis er bei euch auf 20 gestakt ist. Dann haut ihr ihn schnell um spiegelbilder an wasserelementar und eisige adern dann setzt ihr die frostnova vom wasserelementar genau beim boss in die gruppe castet blizzard 3 mal und der boss + adds sind down. Blizzard castet mit dem buff in 1,7sekunden und der boss verreckt noch in der nova und kommt kein schritt nach vorne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch was zum zweiten boss der ja auch etwas schwer werden könnte :

Ihr holt als erstes das wasserelementar raus dann feuer ihr zusammen beide auf den boss bis 2 blitzficher von beiden seiten kommen haut sie um und zündet spiegelbilder.
Danach blinzelt ihr durch den boss macht eisige adern an und wegen den spiegelbildern könnt ihr einfach sauber durchcasten. Durch den 2 sporen macht ihr erheblich viel schaden und sobald eisige finger geprocct ist macht ihr sofort deepfreeze und schon frisst der boss 58k crit und liegt dann normalerweise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der erste und der letzte boss sollte kein problem darstellen. Einfach cooldown an und so schnell alles wegknallen was geht. Ihr könnt auch beim ersten boss kälteeinbruch benutzen (wenn der dmg nicht reicht) da ihr es eigentlich in der ganzen instanz eh nicht braucht.


----------



## Manticorê (8. Juni 2010)

Mindadar schrieb:


> NE freundin suchen geht solo ^^



xD made my day 

es geht vieles solo, wie man an dem beispiel satharion solo oder filckwerk 25 solo gesehn hat. 
Man muss sich nur bosse ini/raids aussuchen wo man mit seiner klasse klare vorteile hat, zu den anderen^^


----------



## Eyatrian (8. Juni 2010)

Mit meinem Druiden-Tank habe ich Folgendes schon geschafft:



*Classic:*

Alle Instanzen.
Alle Raids 
Alle Weltbosse gingen mehr oder weniger einfach.

*Burning Crusade:*

Alle Instanzen auf normal und Hero gingen teils zwar knapp aber sind alle locker möglich.

Raids: Karazhan Clear (Theater: Rotkäppchen war nervig, aber Romeo und Julia; Zauberer von Oz waren Gähnfaktor 8/10^^) (Nethergroll zwar nur mit dem kleinen Exploit, ihn aus dem Raum zu Pullen, aber der Rest gut machbar)

Weltbosse: Leerhäscher machbar aber schwer, Kazzhag wegen dem Heilungsdebuff als Druide nicht machbar meiner Meinung nach (Sterben tu ich net, aber er auch net ^^)

*WotLK:*

Hab ich noch nicht viel versucht aber für sehr viel mehr als Burg reicht meine Selbstheilung im Bär dann nimmer.


----------



## Obsurd (8. Juni 2010)

Verliess solo
Gnomeregan solo
Todesminen solo ....

interesiert doch keine /vote for close gibt schon genug beiträge


----------



## Zaryul (8. Juni 2010)

Uldaman geht sehr wohl solo. Ich habe es , als ich einen Freund gezogen habe auch vermutet, aber scheinbar wurde das rausgenommen. Ich habe ihm gesagt,e r soll sich ganz weit weg in dem Raum verzeihen und habe dann alleine die Golems geweckt und denn Boss beschworen.
Einige längere Zeit davor wollte ich das auch tun. Da brauchte ich noch weitere Leute. Aber mittlerweile wohl nicht mehr *schulterzuck*


----------



## Manticorê (8. Juni 2010)

Obsurd schrieb:


> Verliess solo
> Gnomeregan solo
> Todesminen solo ....
> 
> interesiert doch keine /vote for close gibt schon genug beiträge



und das meinst du nach 9 seiten, sorry, aber das kann man nach meiner meinung sagen wenn die erste seite voller flames und sinnloser antworten. was sich beides eigentlich kaum was schenkt.^^
ich würd den beitrag noch offen lassen, aber is ja nur meine meinung^^


----------



## zerre (8. Juni 2010)

Uldart schrieb:


> /vote for Close   - zu dem Thema gibts schon viel zu viele Threads, einfach mal SUFU benutzen
> 
> ausserdem sind die posts etwas unglaubwürdig, denn wer behauptet alle 5er im classic solo zu machen der muß mir mal zeigen wie er in Uldaman ALLEINE den Endboss beschwört...




man kann mittlerweile den endboss in ulda solo beschwören  ist aber schon länger so glaube ich


----------



## Manticorê (8. Juni 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> man kann mittlerweile den endboss in ulda solo beschwören ist aber schon länger so glaube ich



jop, kann man solo machen


----------



## Eyatrian (8. Juni 2010)

zerre schrieb:


> man kann mittlerweile den endboss in ulda solo beschwören  ist aber schon länger so glaube ich



Eben !


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2010)

Eyatrian schrieb:


> Mit meinem Druiden-Tank habe ich Folgendes schon geschafft:
> *Classic:*
> 
> Alle Raids



Wie bitte schön, bekommst du alleine den 1. Boss BWL down. Wie bekommst du alleine die AQ40-Twins down. Würde mich wirklich interessieren.


----------



## ziwsii (8. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/darkkiller5000 hier der channel von dem dk der fast alles solo macht der hat schon sath 10er solo geschafft.


----------



## Ugnar (8. Juni 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie bitte schön, bekommst du alleine den 1. Boss BWL down. Wie bekommst du alleine die AQ40-Twins down. Würde mich wirklich interessieren.


Er muss sich *Wahrscheinlich* nur aufspielen.


----------



## Bubi17 (8. Juni 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie bitte schön, bekommst du alleine den 1. Boss BWL down. Wie bekommst du alleine die AQ40-Twins down. Würde mich wirklich interessieren.



Die Antwort ist ganz einfach: BWL geht nicht solo (selbst der 2te Boss ist hart) und AQ40 geht nur bis zu den Twins solo. Von Clear kann also keine Rede sein.


----------



## Stiv_Gamer (8. Juni 2010)

Uldart schrieb:


> ausserdem sind die posts etwas unglaubwürdig, denn wer behauptet alle 5er im classic solo zu machen der muß mir mal zeigen wie er in Uldaman ALLEINE den Endboss beschwört...



man kann ihn schon sehr lange alleine beschwören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zthara (8. Juni 2010)

Also als Tankpala:

Classic 5er Inis lasse ich mal weg, da bis auf Uldaman alle machbar sind, man muss nur wissen wie. Und man kann alleine in die Obere Schwarzfelsspitze kommen.
AQ 20 bis auf Endboss, AQ 40 nur trash(zumindest ohne naturresi), MC clear (Ragnaroz macht ein paar probleme mit dem kicken), Ony(als noch net 80), ZG machbar aber nie ganz versucht.
BC: Alle 5er inis - Hero ka
BC - Raids: Kara wenn auch nethergroll und der Prinz schwierig wird - Schachevent geht net allein
WOTLK: 5er: nur Burg versucht
Raids: keine


----------



## djbarti (8. Juni 2010)

BrdDaSram schrieb:


> Du weißt schon das Hakkar übernimmt oder?
> von daher glaub ich net



mit druidentank allein gemacht 1 mal gestorben und wenn du allein bist wirste net übernomen (er versucht es aber da kein mitspieler da ist kannste weiter dääämmääääge drauf machen)

Classic 5er alle allein auch uldaman ( beschwörung geht auch allein) 
classic raid zg , mc 

bc alle 5er
bc hero alle ausser festung
bc raid gerade am versuch an kara

wotlk noch nichts versucht 

das alles mit druiden


----------



## Nicorobbin (8. Juni 2010)

Uldart schrieb:


> Gut, dann möchte ich sehen wie du alleine in Uldaman den endboss beschwörst (dazu müssen mind. 3 Mann klicken). Dasselbe gilt für den ersten Boss in UBRS.



Öhm... nein. 
Das ist schlichtweg falsch.
Der Feuerelementar Boss lässt sich alleine beschwören, und auch in der Kammer in Uldaman vor dem Endboss kann man alleine beschwören. 
Das geht sogar schon seit BC zeiten.


----------



## Sir Wagi (8. Juni 2010)

Möchte an dieser Stelle mal auf die vielen Imba-DKs und Imba-Palas verweisen, die behaupten AQ40 allein zu machen ...

Ja nee is klar xD ...

Keine Ahnung aber erstmal pauschal die Fresse bis zum Ende aufreissen *lol* ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowoo (8. Juni 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Nein - nicht schaffbar.
> 
> Du musst den Boss in relativ kurzer Zeit auf unter 50% bringen sonst machts Bumm - und das schaffst du als prot nicht.
> Und da dropped (hero und non-hero) nur das Phoenix-Kücken (pet) - was uaf non hero sogar etwas besser dropped.



Der Boss ist doch sooo einfach..

Als Retri einfach umhaun, wenn man nicht schnell genug is und der Pyro macht einfach Bubble.. Macht er aber fast nie wenn man bisschen dmg macht.

Und mit Hunter genauso, Pet tanken lassen. Wenn man ihn schnell genug umhaut macht der gar nichts, keinen Pyro oder so.

Außerdem droppt da nicht nur das Pet, sonderen auf Hero auch das Mount.
Und die Kugel kann auf Hero auch bei jeden Boss droppen. Sogar ganz gut, Kugel haben beide und Hunter hat das Mount.


----------



## Geroniax (8. Juni 2010)

Uldart schrieb:


> Gut, dann möchte ich sehen wie du alleine in Uldaman den endboss beschwörst (dazu müssen mind. 3 Mann klicken). Dasselbe gilt für den ersten Boss in UBRS.




Dann warst du schon lang nicht mehr in UBRS. Denn den ersten Boss (eigentlich ganze ini) habe ich weggehauen aka konnte ich ihn beschwören. Ich weis das man für den bis Sunwell noch 3 Mann brauchte, sowei für Uldaman, aber das hat sich geändert. Einfach mal alleine rein und steinchen anklicken. Fertig aus.


Also Mit meinem Blut DK habe ich UBRS, Zul Gurub, AQ Ruinen alleine gemacht. Die 5er Zähle ich absichtlich nicht auf denn wer diese aus Classic nicht packt der... naja ok

In BC habe ich Karazhan alleine gemacht sowie den Trash bis Maggi (die anderen 4 Proleten aus meiner Gruppe sind einfach AFk gegangen und meinten ich könne doch alles alleine als DK also sollte ich ma den Trash machen. Naja gewettet und um insgesammt 400Gold reicher geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5er Inis habe ich noch nicht viele versucht. Hero schon garnicht aber nur weil ich dazu keine Lust bisher hatte.

Wotlk habe ich Burg teils alleine und ab end Boss habe ich noch ein heiler mitgezogen. Gebe zu das ich den evtl auch nicht geschafft hätte aber der heiler musste eh rein und ich war so nett. 


Tante Edit meinte noch:,, In Zul'gurub hast du ALLE Hoheprietser am leben gelassen." Jaa tante Edit das habe ich und das bedeutet, zumindest bedeutete dies zu Classic Zeiten, das der Boss schwerer wird da er pro lebenden Hohepriester eine Fähigkeit bekommt.


----------



## Crystania (8. Juni 2010)

Mitm Tankpala (damals T9,5 Equip) ist Oculus hc der Magier Boss gut schaffbar. :-) Wurde mal gezwungen dazu, weil die Gruppe schon nach 5 Sekunden down war, der Heiler hat gepennt. ^^


----------



## Shujo (8. Juni 2010)

Als Hunter:
Classics:
MC,AQ20,ZG,AQ40(bis jetzt nur Skeram gemacht und am rest gescheitert), BWL alles bis auf den Ersten und Zweiten Boss

BC:
Heros noch nicht angegangen.
Kara(Ja auch Schach geht Solo und Theater ist auch nur je nach Event Solo machbar als Hunter)
Doomwalker World Boss extrem hart ab 20% aber auch Solo legbar.


----------



## Nymph (8. Juni 2010)

ach leute, wie ihr immer wieder ne aussage quotet die von januar 2009 is...und dann sagt das sie falsch is -_- logischerweise.

jaja blabla, zg und so...egal^^


----------



## Geroniax (8. Juni 2010)

Shujo schrieb:


> Als Hunter:
> Classics:
> MC,AQ20,ZG,AQ40(bis jetzt nur Skeram gemacht und am rest gescheitert), BWL alles bis auf den Ersten und Zweiten Boss
> 
> ...




Bin mir über die Fertigkeiten vom Jäger nicht ganz bewusst. Kan dieser auch Flüche vom Pet nehmen mit Tierheilen? Anosnten wird Boss No. 1 ziemlich kniffelig wenn heilung ständig um 50% geringer ist


----------



## Schustrij (8. Juni 2010)

Hmm was alles Solo geht:

1. Alleine aufs Klo gehen
2. Sich selber Lieben
3. Essen und Trinken
4. Atmen

So ich glaube sind genug Sachen die Solo gehen!

P.S. Flamed mich net .. aber wenn ich so ein Topic Lese muss ich lachen und ärgere mich ganz doll.... nicht umsonst heißt es MMORPG !! MASSIV MULTIPLAYER ONLINE ROLE PLAY GAME !!!!* (Massen-Mehrspieler-Online-Rollenspiel)*_*

*_So Lieber Topicersteller vlt checkst du es jetzt was WoW ist ! Wenn du was Solo machen willst spiel Super Mario oder Tetris da geht so einiges Solo!

Schönen Tag noch.....


----------



## Oliver1994 (8. Juni 2010)

als Shadow

classic: 5er innis und zg die mount bosse rest net probiert 
bc: alle 5er innis bw und bk auf hero, kara die ersten beiden bosse
wotlk: Utgarde bis zum 2. boss
nexus: bis zum endboss


----------



## Vandir (8. Juni 2010)

Also ich habe einiges solo gecleared^^


Prot-/Retri-Pala, Stufe 80:

Classic-Group = alle 5er Instanzen
Classic-Raid = ZG, MC bis zum 3. Boss
Classic-Weltbosse = bei mir sind alle tot -.-

BC-Group = alle 5er Instanzen
BC-Group-Heroic = alle außer Mechanar und Bota wenn ich die nicht verwechsle
BC-Raid = Kara außer Nightbane bei Schachevent bisschen Hilfe gebraucht

Wotlk-Group = Burg Utgarde, Nexus und Azjol-Nerub (ich ziehe fast alle bis hin zu Ahn'kahet)
Wotlk-Group-Heroic = noch nicht gewagt 
Wotlk-Raid = Obsi, nur bis 80%


----------



## Geroniax (8. Juni 2010)

Schustrij schrieb:


> Hmm was alles Solo geht:
> 
> 1. Alleine aufs Klo gehen
> 2. Sich selber Lieben
> ...




Die Fähigkeit mit Mehreren Spielern was unternehmen zu können bedeutet nicht gleichzeitig die machen zu müssen. Oder suchst du dir immer gleich eine Gruppe wenn du ein paar Quests erledigen magst? Glaube kaum. Die meisten aufgaben wirst du wohl alleine machen.

Zudem finde ich das Thema recht interressant da ich gern wissen würd welcher Spieler mit welcher Klasse welchen Boss im alleingang machen kann. Denn früher waren für diese Speziellen Bosse wirklich MEHRSPIELER nötig und ich finde es großartig wenn es nun welche alleine können wo früher 10, 20 oder Gar(r) 40 Mann von nöten waren.


----------



## Lhux (8. Juni 2010)

Hm zur Zeit bin ich mit meinem Todesritter auch auf Solo-Tour; 

Machbar neben dem ganzen Classic Zeugs (5er, Uldaman keine Ahnung) gehen die BC-5-er Inis und bisher Höllenfeuerbollwerk und Zerschmetterte Hallen, Sethekkhallen und Terrasse der Magister auf heroischen Modus. 

Gestern Abend Maghteridon zuzweit probiert: Naja kleines Problem zwecks der Spielmechanik, also unmöglich. Das Gleiche bei Gruul (Trash und erster Boss) - Ogerprieser heilen sich ständig gegenseitig hoch und können weder gesheeped, verhext noch gestunned werden. Der Ogerkönig mit all seinen Adds ist unmöglich alleine oder zu Zweit zu legen, leider. 

Zul-Gurub Mountbosse und Karazhan Attumen kein Problem. Ansonsten fällt mir spontan nichts ein, was noch machbar sein könnte.

Demnächst mal alleine oder zu zweit A'lar probieren vielleicht wirds was.

Mit viel Zeitaufwand wären sicherlich die ein oder anderen WOTLK Inis teils auch heroisch machbar. Aber wozu ne Stunde in ner Ini rumgammeln, wenns auch zu fünft in zehn Minuten geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja Skillung: Blut/Unheilig - Survival: Soviel Eigenheilung wie nur geht + Ghulpet permanent und das Ganze in Tankausrüstung.


----------



## Schustrij (8. Juni 2010)

Geroniax schrieb:


> Die Fähigkeit mit Mehreren Spielern was unternehmen zu können bedeutet nicht gleichzeitig die machen zu müssen. Oder suchst du dir immer gleich eine Gruppe wenn du ein paar Quests erledigen magst? Glaube kaum. Die meisten aufgaben wirst du wohl alleine machen.
> 
> Zudem finde ich das Thema recht interressant da ich gern wissen würd welcher Spieler mit welcher Klasse welchen Boss im alleingang machen kann. Denn früher waren für diese Speziellen Bosse wirklich MEHRSPIELER nötig und ich finde es großartig wenn es nun welche alleine können wo früher 10, 20 oder Gar® 40 Mann von nöten waren.



Es geht glaube ich spezifisch um die Instanzen und die Instanzen sind darauf ausgelegt das man die mit 5,10 oder 25 Mann spielt und nicht alleine.
Über das Thema lässt sich streiten, wenn jetzt jemand schreibt er habe LK alleine gemacht , dann kommen 20k Nerf und MimiMi Threads. Deswegen wird das Thema hier früher oder später in einer MiMiMi Heulerei enden!


----------



## TheGui (8. Juni 2010)

Mein bisheriger Wissensstand was nen DK schon alles solo gemacht hat.

Vanila:
-5er
-AQ 20 (bis auf die vespe)
-Ony
-MC

BC:
-5er
-5er hc
-Kara(auch chess!)
-Maggi
-Gruul (nur Gruul)
-Worldboss Robobrummkreisel

WotLK:
-5er
-5er hero
-Grube von Saron Hero
-Seelenschmiede Hero
-Satharion

+
+
+
+


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2010)

@TheGui,

ich hätte gerne mal eine Erklärung, wie man Maggi solo macht. Geht doch, wie schon einer geschrieben hat, wegen der Mechanik eigentlich nicht.

Und nur den Endboss eines Raids allein zu legen (Gruul) ist auch nicht so toll, da der Weg bis dahin alleine ja gar nicht schaffbar ist.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (8. Juni 2010)

Zu Uldu Entboss Beschwörung und UBRS Boss beschwörung

> habe damals ticket geschrieben und gm hats entlockt (hät ich auch nie gedacht war wohl ein freundlicher)
> oder man holt sich halt kurz 2 die klicken aber das macht ja kein unterschied aus weil sie nachm klicken wieder weitergehen.
> scholo den 2t letzten boss der nur magiedmg frisst ist auch schaffbar als ingi oder so hab ich gehört obs stimmt kp 

> Habe alle Classics 5er durch sowie 10er (ubrs [mit hilfe vom gm], lbrs)
> Zg alle Bosse sogar den Beschwörungsboss und Angelboss 
> Ony
> In MC Ragnaros, Garr, Geddon, Golemagg, Gehenas, Magmadar, Shazzrah. Nur Sulfuronheld und Lucifron fehlen da.
> AQ40 den ersten
> AQ20 alles bis auf Buru (krieg das nicht hin außerden war ossi mir schon schwer genug)

> Alle 5er in BC
> 5er HC in BC bis auf Krypta, Mecha alles 
> Kara: Attumen, Moroes, Maid, Event (alle bis auf Romulus, Julia wegen dem scheiß heal), Kura, Siechhuf, Chess, Aran, Prinz nur Nightbane ist noch bisschen schwer

> In WotLk hab ich noch nichts angetryed 


Klasse die ich spiele Feral Druide


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juni 2010)

Wann hast du UBRS gemacht?

Dass man mehr als einen beim 1. Boss braucht ist ja schon ewig nicht mehr so. Ich kenn UBRS nur solo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (8. Juni 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wann hast du UBRS gemacht?
> 
> Dass man mehr als einen beim 1. Boss braucht ist ja schon ewig nicht mehr so. Ich kenn UBRS nur solo
> 
> ...



Das war kurz nachdich 80ig war also 2009 Januar


----------



## Progamer13332 (8. Juni 2010)

Derwosambestenweis schrieb:


> Zu Uldu Entboss Beschwörung und UBRS Boss beschwörung
> 
> > habe damals ticket geschrieben und gm hats entlockt (hät ich auch nie gedacht war wohl ein freundlicher)
> > oder man holt sich halt kurz 2 die klicken aber das macht ja kein unterschied aus weil sie nachm klicken wieder weitergehen.
> ...




lol aq20 buru is super easy, einfach immer den weg dochkiten, musst vorher als caster die 2 blobs da killen, die könnten sonst adden und ale melee fressen die dich also immer auf range bleiben


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (8. Juni 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> lol aq20 buru is super easy, einfach immer den weg dochkiten, musst vorher als caster die 2 blobs da killen, die könnten sonst adden und ale melee fressen die dich also immer auf range bleiben



Ich weiss schon kenns ja aus Classic.
Werds evtl mal als Eule oder so probieren dann dürfte es soweit ich weiss total easy sein.


----------



## Lhux (8. Juni 2010)

TheGui schrieb:


> Mein bisheriger Wissensstand was nen DK schon alles solo gemacht hat.
> 
> Vanila:
> -5er
> ...




Wie ich vorhin schon erwähnte ist Maghteridon alleine unmöglich machbar, genausowenig zu Zweit. Grund ist die Spielmechanik - ist keiner an den Würfeln, um den Boss festzuhalten flieht er innerhalb einer Minute ca. und resettet. Desweiteren bekommt mans neben Maghteridon (ca. 3000 k HP) auch noch mit sämtlichen Adds zu tun (bei meinem Versuch warens sieben Stück ala 1500 k HP) Wie du das alleine machen willst wegen:

1. Schaden einstecken
2. Schaden AUSTEILEN
3. Maghteridon festhalten

...würde ich sehr gerne erfahren. Wenns da nen Trick gibt, würd ich ihn gerne wissen, damit ichs auch solo machen kann.

BTW: Mit allen Proccs und damit um die 48 K HP, 548 Vert. usw. bin ich dort mit drei Schlägen umgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn das kein Charakter macht, der sich ununterbrochen jede Sekunde mit ca. 40k heilt, und nebenbei noch um die 100 k DPS schiebt (ich selbst hab AoE ca. 12 k gemacht und das hat die Mobs recht wenig interessiert), dann seh ich keine Chance in dem Kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EkoKnoxville (8. Juni 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/darkkiller5000#p/u/6/dypC8EcQ0dU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doncalzone (8. Juni 2010)

Uldart schrieb:


> /vote for Close - zu dem Thema gibts schon viel zu viele Threads, einfach mal SUFU benutzen



Wenn du schon so etwas ins Forum postest, dann sei doch so nett und verlinke auch alle Threads die es zu diesem Thema gibt.
Nicht nur bla bla, sondern auch machen.

Solo Nr1

Solo Nr2

Solo Nr3

Solo Nr4

Solo Nr5

Solo Nr6


----------



## Lhux (8. Juni 2010)

EkoKnoxville schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...u/6/dypC8EcQ0dU
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, ich muss wohl alles zurück nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da haben wir uns wohl nur zu dämlich angestellt. Aber gut zu wissen dass es anscheined doch funktioniert, allerdings mit einer anderen Skillung und wesentlich besserem Equipment.


----------



## Lesemann (8. Juni 2010)

Ich hab nen 80er protadin und der is leider sehr schlecht equipt (hab nur 30k unbuffed) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab aber trotzdem alle classic inis alle bc inis bis auf ubrs alleine gepackt und ordendlich cash gemacht
Wotlk keine ini probiert (bin grad in ner langen pause) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (8. Juni 2010)

Lesemann schrieb:


> Ich hab nen 80er protadin und der is leider sehr schlecht equipt (hab nur 30k unbuffed)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Damit kann man ZG solo machen (bis auf hakkar)


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (8. Juni 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Damit kann man ZG solo machen (bis auf hakkar)



wieso geht hakkar nicht solo? mein pala ist auch nicht der hammer und ich schaffe alles bis auf Jeklik.


----------



## Klirk (20. September 2010)

1st Boss Ulduar geht auch solo ^^


----------



## Famenio (20. September 2010)

In Zul Gurub kann man auch jeden Boss solo machen, wenn man genug Dmg macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Classic Inis: Solo
Classic Raids: Solo (außer AQ 40)

BC Inis: Solo
BC Hero inis: Solo


----------



## Rolandos (20. September 2010)

Was geht alles solo, wen intressiert das, UPS, natürlich die Spieler die sich als alles killernder Superspieler outen müssen, schaffen ja sonst nichts. Ist ja auch sooo schwer die Innis als 80 alleine zu clearen.

Was bringt es? Nichts, Erfolge braucht man nicht, Teile ebenfalls nicht und da man da schon beim Leveln alles durch hat ist es völlige Zeitverschwendung. 
Gut wenn man manche Ini noch nicht gesehen hat, kann man mal durch spazieren, so als Tourist auf alten Ruinen.


----------



## Schromp (20. September 2010)

Mit meinem Protpala:

Alle Burning Crusade NonHeros, sowie alle Heros bis auf Managruft (Ich hab Probleme mit dem 2. Boss)
Karazhan bis Theaterevent, Rotkäppchen und Romeo und Julia sind solo echt hart ;P

Mit meinem MeleeSchami:

Diverse BC NHs und so ziemlich alle Classic Innis, ganz besonderes stolz bin ich dabei auf meinen Kurinaxx-Kill (AQ 20)


----------



## mister008 (20. September 2010)

Hexenmeister Destro - 80:

Classic:

Alle 5er Instantzen

TBC:

5er instantzen bis auf ZH

Wotlk:

Burg Utgard, Azjol-Nerub, Drak'Tharon, Violette Feste


----------



## Daddelprinz (20. September 2010)

Mich wundert es, warum der TE mit seinem Pala die MC Bosse nicht schafft.

Mit meinem DK - Blut Skill (PvP Equip):

Classic - MC Bosse bisher alle bis auf den ersten und Ragnaros.
Classic- Zul Gurub clear
Classic - AQ20, bis auf zwei Bosse (Namen fallen mir jetzt nicht ein).

BC - Karazhan clear, mit Böser Wolf als Theater Event und Nethergroll Exploid (In den Gang raus ziehen).

Ansonsten halt alle BCs 5er Heros. 
TDM Hero.

Normale Nordend 5er hab ich noch nicht versucht.


----------



## Shujo (20. September 2010)

Lhux schrieb:


> Wie ich vorhin schon erwähnte ist Maghteridon alleine unmöglich machbar, genausowenig zu Zweit. Grund ist die Spielmechanik - ist keiner an den Würfeln, um den Boss festzuhalten flieht er innerhalb einer Minute ca. und resettet. Desweiteren bekommt mans neben Maghteridon (ca. 3000 k HP) auch noch mit sämtlichen Adds zu tun (bei meinem Versuch warens sieben Stück ala 1500 k HP) Wie du das alleine machen willst wegen:
> 
> 1. Schaden einstecken
> 2. Schaden AUSTEILEN
> ...




Magtheridon Resetet nicht wenn man die Würfel nicht bedient er channelt einfach nur seinen Cast durch und der ist locker gegen heilbar.
Die Adds kann man vollkommen ignorieren diese machen weder nennenswerten schaden noch heilen sie Magtheridon.
Ausserdem Hitet Magtheridon nicht wirklich hart auf einen 80er Tank mit passendem Gear, ohne Heiler ist es dennoch nicht machbar aber der Dmg der vom Tank auf Magtheridon kommt reicht vollkommen aus um ihn zu töten.


----------



## Klirk (20. September 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Was geht alles solo, wen intressiert das, UPS, natürlich die Spieler die sich als alles killernder Superspieler outen müssen, schaffen ja sonst nichts. Ist ja auch sooo schwer die Innis als 80 alleine zu clearen.
> 
> Was bringt es? Nichts, Erfolge braucht man nicht, Teile ebenfalls nicht und da man da schon beim Leveln alles durch hat ist es völlige Zeitverschwendung.
> Gut wenn man manche Ini noch nicht gesehen hat, kann man mal durch spazieren, so als Tourist auf alten Ruinen.




Wenns dich nicht interessiert musst du doch auch nicht hier deinen Senf dazu geben.
Es macht spass und ist z.T eine Herausforderung also lass doch die Leute die was ausprobieren wollen !


----------



## Tinkerballa (20. September 2010)

Ich hab mit meinem Tankpala auch einiges gesolot. Ich finde, wenn man Tankgear anzieht und ne zweihandwaffe, und zugleich dd skillung hat, gehts ganz gut. Durch göttlicher Sturm (das, wenn man zwei teile des DD- T10 sets nimmt, auch oft benutzt werden kann) hat man auch gute Selbstheilung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Am schwersten fand ich, ehrlich gesagt, die Terrasse der Magister auf Hero. Das war echt mal nicht übel. Aber das hab ich auch nur einmal getan, da ich das mount und das pet schon habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten hatte ich mit meinem Warlock mal Ony (60er Version) auf 4% oder so, dann waren meine Ressourcen erschöpft.

Und ein paar Nordend Instanzen hab ich auch nonhero gesolot. Nur Burg Utgarde schafft man nicht Solo, da Keleseth einem mit seinen Eisgräbern zu sehr zusetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2010)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Was geht alles solo, wen intressiert das, UPS, natürlich die Spieler die sich als alles killernder Superspieler outen müssen, schaffen ja sonst nichts. Ist ja auch sooo schwer die Innis als 80 alleine zu clearen. Was bringt es? Nichts, Erfolge braucht man nicht, Teile ebenfalls nicht und da man da schon beim Leveln alles durch hat ist es völlige Zeitverschwendung.
> Gut wenn man manche Ini noch nicht gesehen hat, kann man mal durch spazieren, so als Tourist auf alten Ruinen.


Hast Du brav geflamed, hier hast einen Lolli. Und jetzt geh bitte zum Lachen wieder in den Keller, aus dem Du kamst und lass die Leute hier über das eigentliche Thema diskutieren. Wenn es Dich nicht interessiert Dein Problem, dann verschon uns aber auch mit Deinem sinnfreien Kommentar.



Daddelprinz schrieb:


> Mich wundert es, warum der TE mit seinem Pala die MC Bosse nicht schafft.


Look at the Thread-Erstellungsdatum.^^ Im Januar 2009 war der Gute (wenn überhaupt) sicher gerade so 80 und hatte vielleicht noch Level-Equip an. Und so mancher Boss in MC hat auch heut noch fiese Sachen drauf.

btt:

Retri-Pala solo

- alle Classic-Instanzen
- Classic-Raids: Zul Gurub (Jeklik lass ich aus mangels Heilunterbrechungsmöglichkeit - einmal Hammer pro Minute ist da zu wenig, Hakkar aber trotzdem kein Problem); AQ 20 bis auf Buru (recht zeitaufwändig) und die Wespe (als Melee schlecht möglich); MC alle bis auf Ragnaros (der Kick macht auf Dauer zuviel Fallschaden); AQ 40 solo nicht möglich, die Erdschocks vom 1. Boss machen zuviel Schaden; BWL noch nicht solo probiert
- alle BC-Instanzen (normal und heroisch); TdM hero satte 88 Mal für den Weißen Falkenschreiter^^
- Nordend: Burg normal, Nexus normal, Drak'Tharon normal, weitere noch nicht ausprobiert
- Classic-Weltbosse: nicht solo möglich (machen mehr Gewese als viele MC-Bosse)


----------



## Varo (20. September 2010)

Tinkerballa schrieb:


> Und ein paar Nordend Instanzen hab ich auch nonhero gesolot. Nur Burg Utgarde schafft man nicht Solo, da Keleseth einem mit seinen Eisgräbern zu sehr zusetzt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist locker machbar.

Mit meinem Druiden hab ich aus langeweile zu Naxx zeiten angefangen solo zu raiden, das kam raus^^
BC Heros - Clear
ZG - Clear (is ne schöne geld einnahme, alle bosse ergebn so 250 gold und das in ca 45 min)
AQ 20 - clear bis auf wespe
MC - damals mit naxx sachen bis golemag, mit Icc sachen clear bis auf Ragi ( und muß sagen das der hund wegen fear und faulheit alle adds zu killen, der anspruchvollste war)
BWL - net versucht, denke das das mit ersten boss wegen kugelsteuern und killen blöd kommt alleine, aber lass mich auch anders umstimmen wenn wer weiß wie man es machen kann
AQ 40 mal angetesten wegen mount farmen aber schaff ersten boss net, nach paar min haut er so was von nem dmg raus ka wie ich dies unterbrechen soll

BC
Kara - bis schach event clear, zu 3 mal geschafft allein noch net und erst wenn ich das schaffe das is auch der letzte dran^^
gruul - clear
maggi - fing jut an aber nahm immer nen schlechtes ende, mal neue taktik überlegen

Wotlk 
Burg, violette feste non hero clear ander noch net getestet aber kommt noch


----------



## Tazdina (20. September 2010)

Auf die Gefahr hin viele Neider auf mich zu ziehn

HOGGER!


----------



## Fremder123 (20. September 2010)

Tazdina schrieb:


> Auf die Gefahr hin viele Neider auf mich zu ziehn
> 
> HOGGER!


Wird langsam bisschen lahm der gute alte Running Gag....^^


----------



## Zizzle (30. September 2010)

Hey,
da ich ein riesenfan von solchen Solo Geschichten bin, will ich hier auch mal meine besten Erfolge vermerken:
1. Zul'Gurub
Alle bis auf 2 Bosse, alchiboss (noch ausstehend hab bald das elixier^^) und der mit den totems weil der solo sozusagen nicht machbar ist, hab aber auch nur 2 oder 3 versuche gewagt.

2. Molten Core
Ziemlich viel muss ich sagen, is aber was länger her, auf jeden Fall gehört ragnaros zu den gelegten (ist durchaus möglich, benutzt den leerwandler^^)

3. AQ40 Trashmobs zum ersten boss, und vor kurzem C'Thun 1. Phase down, 2. Phase ist solo UNMÖGLICH, sobald du im magen bist, bist du instant tot, da keiner von außen schaden draufmacht. (Das war ein hammer erfolg^^)
PS: Der Kampf muss echt perfekt ablaufen damit man da als hexer ne chance hat^^

Nächste Ziele:
Andere Bosse in aq40 hab mich bis jetzt nur an c'thun ausgetobt
evtl. ne 80er hero!? 

Gruß


----------



## Nexus.X (30. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> - Classic-Raids: Zul Gurub (Jeklik lass ich aus mangels Heilunterbrechungsmöglichkeit - einmal Hammer pro Minute ist da zu wenig, Hakkar aber trotzdem kein Problem); AQ 20 bis auf Buru (recht zeitaufwändig) und die Wespe (als Melee schlecht möglich); *MC alle bis auf Ragnaros (der Kick macht auf Dauer zuviel Fallschaden*); AQ 40 solo nicht möglich, die Erdschocks vom 1. Boss machen zuviel Schaden; BWL noch nicht solo probiert


Wenn du dich richtig positionierst, fällst du nur in die Lava ... Feueraura an und gemütlich zurück schwimmen.


----------



## Moktheshock (30. September 2010)

Thromkal schrieb:


> Nein, das kommt erst noch.



nope, muss nur noch einer klicken ^^ war gestern ganz witzig 4 leute rnd ini sitzen afk rum und der 5 klickt den stein und es geht rund^^


----------



## xRf (30. September 2010)

Zizzle schrieb:


> evtl. ne 80er hero!?



Man munkelt, es gibt jemanden, der Obsi 10er alleine legt.
Sowie Patchwork im 25er.


----------



## Manaori (30. September 2010)

Muss zu der Sache mit Magtheridon etwas einwerfen: Rein von der Spielmechanik her müsste er durchaus alleine gehen, da das klicken mittlerweile nicht mehr notwendig ist. Hab ihn vor kurzem mit meiner Gilde gemacht, die alle keine Ahnung von dem Kerl hatten, ich auch nicht viel, da ich ihn nur ein, zwei mal gesehen hatte  Das einzige, was ich noch wusste, war, dass ich damals im TS gehört hatte (war schon zu Ulduar Zeiten) "Also, das klicken ist jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr nötig, wenn die heiler gut sind, versuchen wir's ohne." Hatte es so an meine Gilde weitergegeben, bzw das klicken gar nicht erst erwähnt, ergo hat es auch niemand getan... Und siehe da, er lag trotzdem. Auch die Adds machen nun nicht so viel Schaden... Derjenige, der den Boss solo legen will, muss halt eine Menge Selbstheilung besitzen.


----------



## mouzJade (30. September 2010)

Moktheshock schrieb:


> nope, muss nur noch einer klicken ^^ war gestern ganz witzig 4 leute rnd ini sitzen afk rum und der 5 klickt den stein und es geht rund^^





> Thromkal, on 12 January 2009



Ist schon 1,5 Jahre her. Damals kam das erst noch, jetzt ist es schon da. Willkommen in der Zukunft Marty Mc Fly


----------



## Squizzel (30. September 2010)

Krieger mit 0/31/40 Skillung

Glyphen: Spalten, Blutdurst, Regeneration

Ausrüstung: Tank mit Schwerpunkt auf Ausdauer. Eventuell Resi Equip.

Folgendes ist möglich:

Alle Classic und BC 5er Instanzen in Normal und HC
Alle Wotlk 5er Instanzen in Normal
ZG Clear, AQ20 Clear
MC bis auf Ragnaros
AQ40 die ersten 4 Bosse
Kara Clear
ZA Clear


----------



## Annovella (30. September 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Classic-Raid = MC (alle Thrashpulls bis zu den ersten Bossen) und Onyxia



Glaube ich dir nicht oO
Ich solo mit meinem Krieger so manchen Boss, mit meinem Druiden solo ich MC komplett und mit meinem Paladin als RETRI kreig ich auhc nahezu alles down bis auf einige Ausnahmen, wo ich auf Tank skillen muss.

Classic: Kriege ich bis auf Naxx(gibt es auch nichtmehr) und AQ40 vieles alleine Down, in BWL unterschiedlich. 1. Boss z.B. ist nur mit min. 3. Leuten machbar. Onyxia habe ich damals pre WotLk als Eule schon solo gemacht auf 70 und mit meinem DK auf 71 als WotLk rauskam
BC Raids: Eeinige Bosse in Karazhan(mehr noch nicht probiert, vllt auch komplett), Grull geht noch, sonst sicher noch der ein oder andere Boss
BC 5er n und h: Alles
WotLk: 5er normal alles(von den Inis aussschließlich ICC5er und PdC), heros auch eine Menge
Raids: Alles, nein scherz. Denke ich kriege nichts alleine bis auf vllt so Babybosse wie Obsi0D.

Edit:



Klirk schrieb:


> 1st Boss Ulduar geht auch solo ^^



Stimmt, den hatte ich vergessen. Für mich ist das aber auch kein Boss, sondern eher Auto-Scooter für Arme. :s


----------



## ralonsi (30. September 2010)

Moin, den Endboss in Ulduar kannste schon lange allein beschwören


----------



## Fremder123 (30. September 2010)

Zizzle schrieb:


> und der mit den totems weil der solo sozusagen nicht machbar ist, hab aber auch nur 2 oder 3 versuche gewagt


Dann versuch ruhig noch einen 4. Versuch. Zumindest als Paladin ist Jin'do kein Problem und allein sogar noch einfacher als wenn noch jemand mit ist. Das liegt schlicht daran dass das Übernehmen (wenn er sein Totem stellt) ins Leere läuft und nach einigen Sekunden wieder weg ist... ist ja kein Mitspieler da den man verhauen kann. Auch der Teleport in die Grube mit den Skeletten ist kein Problem... die Viecher machen nicht viel Schaden und als Pala haut man einfach Massenstun und Göttlichen Sturm raus, dann liegt das Knochenvolk.^^ Den meisten Schaden macht nach wie vor Mandokir, man muss mit der Selbstheilung auch immer den MS-Effekt abwarten, sonst heilt man sich kaum spürbar.



Nexus.X schrieb:


> Wenn du dich richtig positionierst, fällst du nur in die Lava ... Feueraura an und gemütlich zurück schwimmen.


Glaub mir, ich hab mich dort überall hingestellt... bin trotzdem immer wieder auf die Felsen geklatscht. Mein bester Versuch lag bei 90.000 Lebenspunkten (der gute hat ja ne Million)... da war ich schon angeschlagen vom letzten Kick - dann nochmal Kick und ich war down, weil ich nicht mehr zum heilen kam. Dann hatte ich die Schnauze voll.^^ Aber da meine Süße Gott sei Dank den Hydraxianer-Ruf jetzt auch farmen will, gehen wir da zu zweit rein (sie ist Ele-/Restoschami). Somit stehe ich solo bei 11/12 in MC, was denk ich ganz ok ist.



Annovella schrieb:


> Stimmt, den hatte ich vergessen. Für mich ist das aber auch kein Boss, sondern eher Auto-Scooter für Arme. :s


Naja, dann mach ihn mit 4 aktiven Türmen. Dann wird er auch heut noch vom Freeloot zum anspruchsvollen Boss.


----------



## Atronix (30. September 2010)

Mit meinem Hexer hab ich damals zu 70er Zeiten wie so viele auch Ony alleine gemacht.

Des weiteren habe ich mit meinem Hexer folgendes:
Alle Classic Instanzen Clear
BC Non Heros: Alle bis auf ZH 
BC Heros: Blutkessel, weitere noch nich ausprobiert^^ 
WotlK Non Heros: Nexus

Zu den Raids:
Azuregos (Weltboss) auch mit Lvl. 70

MC:
Baron Geddon
Garr

ZG:
Thekal (Ohne Bug ! )
Blutfürst Mandokir

AQ20:
Kurinaxx

BC Raids+ WotlK Raids, hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert^^


Mit Meinem DK:

Alle Classic Instanzen
ZG Clear
MC Clear
AQ20 Kurinaxx

Alle BC Non Heros
BC Heros: Blutkessel, Bollwerk 
BC Raids: Karazhan bis Schachevent

WotlK Non Heros: Azjol Nerub, Nexus
WotlK Heros: -
Wotlk Raids: -

Joa das wars soweit, mit meinem Krieger bin ich momentan grade so am probieren was so alleine geht.

Grüße


----------



## Topperharly (30. September 2010)

und ich schreib trotzdem was übern meinen dk rein *ätsch*(ausrüstung is sche*****)

alle inis von classic=locker
zg= jo
mc=no (gayhannes nicht geschafft, desweng majo und raggi auch nicht)
bwl= nicht schaffbar allein
ony=nö, hat mir immer in der flugphase das genick gebrochn
AQ20=alle bis auf das krabblviech und enboss
aq40=nö
weltbosse = azu locker, die anderen nö.

bc
alle inis nonhero=jo
hero= bis jetzt nur 3, rest irgendwann mal
kara = bis kurator kein problem
raids = trash ist zu schaffen(za z.b.) rest aber nur mit seeeehr gutem equipment
weltboss = nö

wotlk
paar nonhero inis, sonst nix.


----------



## Annovella (30. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich hab mich dort überall hingestellt... bin trotzdem immer wieder auf die Felsen geklatscht. Mein bester Versuch lag bei 90.000 Lebenspunkten (der gute hat ja ne Million)... da war ich schon angeschlagen vom letzten Kick - dann nochmal Kick und ich war down, weil ich nicht mehr zum heilen kam. Dann hatte ich die Schnauze voll.^^ Aber da meine Süße Gott sei Dank den Hydraxianer-Ruf jetzt auch farmen will, gehen wir da zu zweit rein (sie ist Ele-/Restoschami). Somit stehe ich solo bei 11/12 in MC, was denk ich ganz ok ist.



Dann hat es halt mal nicht geklappt, stell dir vor den Heal haettest durchbekommen, dann hättest es wohlmöglich geschafft. und 12/12 hört sich doch besser an als 11/12! Just try it! *g*



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Naja, dann mach ihn mit 4 aktiven Türmen. Dann wird er auch heut noch vom Freeloot zum anspruchsvollen Boss.



Jo, das ist mir bewusst. Die Frage war ja hier nicht was im Hardmode und was im Softmode möglich ist, sondern was überhaupt machbar ist. Hrr


----------



## Barkyo (30. September 2010)

naja ich hab das zwar nich gemacht und es war glaub auch ne news hier auf buffed dazu aber nen blut dk tank hat obsi 10er solo gemacht


----------



## charly-sue (30. September 2010)

als pala vergelter geht zul gurub eigentlich auch noch ganz gut, also den tiger und den raptor boss  den endboss haben wir nur knapp ma zu 3. (2 hexer und ich vergelter, gelegt oder shadow, weiss nich mehr lange her)


----------



## Taiklos (30. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Classic: Kriege ich bis auf Naxx(gibt es auch nichtmehr) und AQ40 vieles alleine Down, in BWL unterschiedlich. 1. Boss z.B. ist nur mit min. 3. Leuten machbar. Onyxia habe ich damals



hab Am Anfang von wotlk als mein dk noch ca. 27k life als tank hatte Bwl den 1. boss scho zu 2. gemacht..
Ich + nen Hunter.. Ich kite als dk die ganzen adds zusammen und der Hunter macht den quatsch mit dem eier kaputt hauen, danach tank ich den boss


----------



## odinxd (30. September 2010)

80er retri pala
Classic:
-alle 5er inis clear
-schwarzfelsspitze clear
-zul gurub clear
-die alte ony^^
-mc 4 bosse (luci, maggy, garr und shazzrah)
-aq20 nich mehr sicher 3-4 bosse (auf jeden fall den ersten nicht und buru nicht^^ edit: endboss auch nich ossarian oder wie der hiess)

BC:
-alle instancen non und hero clear
-kara attumen allerdings nur ein mal geschafft^^ weiter noch nicht probiert

Wotlk
-burg und nexus non hero clear


----------



## Sisuel (30. September 2010)

Mit meinem Tank Druide,

Alle Classic 5er (mittlerweile auch Uldaman)

MC komplett regelmäßig wegen Gold ^^  (einziges Problem manchmal spukt Garr und auch der Trash vor Magmadar ist doof mit Timen wegen gleichzeitig sterben, besonders wenn man schnell macht und alle pullt ^^)

die BC Instanzen, Hero einige

Terasse der Magister Hero

Karazan alles ausser Pech beim Theater und Schachevent (einmal hatte beim Schachevent den Gegnerischen König auf 5 % aber eigentlich nicht möglich)

Wotlk viele 5er Instanzen, einige Hero ausser Burg da verzweifel ich immer am Eisblock^^ vom ersten Boss

Obsi erst einmal geschafft allerdings hat mir jemand bei Drachenwegmachen geholfen beim 3. Drache da hat ich irgendwie Probleme ^^


----------



## Squizzel (30. September 2010)

Auf YouTube gibt es ein Video wie man das Schachevent alleine macht.


----------



## Fremder123 (30. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Dann hat es halt mal nicht geklappt, stell dir vor den Heal haettest durchbekommen, dann hättest es wohlmöglich geschafft. und 12/12 hört sich doch besser an als 11/12! Just try it! *g*


Richtig, aber ich hatte danach so den Kanal voll, dass ich den allein erst mal ad acta gelegt hatte... ich meine 90k von einer Million, das war schon frustrierend!! 



charly-sue schrieb:


> als pala vergelter geht zul gurub eigentlich auch noch ganz gut, also den tiger und den raptor boss  den endboss haben wir nur knapp ma zu 3. (2 hexer und ich vergelter, gelegt oder shadow, weiss nich mehr lange her)


Also Zul ist als Vergelter mit heutigem Equipstand bis auf Jeklik (zu starke Selbstheilung, damit Endloskampf) überhaupt kein Problem. Mache die gute alte Instanz als Retri alle 3 Tage (Ruf längst ehrfürchtig, aber Mounts wollen einfach nicht droppen -.-). Auch der Endboss ist kein Thema, grad allein. Mit mehreren hat man zumindest das Risiko dass einer davon stirbt (oder sogar noch mehr), weil Hakkar ja übernimmt und man dann auf seinen Mitspielern rumkloppt. Meine Süße ist Schami, da ist das nicht so schlimm, weil einen das Erdstoßtotem sofort wieder aus der Bezauberung holt, aber ein Hexer kann da sicher Probleme kriegen, wenn ein Retri auf ihm rumhaut. Muss er Dich halt fearen bis die "Übernahme" vorbei ist, genug Möglichkeiten hat ein Hexer ja.^^

Allein kann Hakkar nicht viel, wenn man die meisten Priester vorher umhaut. Der einzige Effekt den er noch hat, ist Stille (durch den Aspekt von Jeklik da die ja noch lebt, bei mir zumindest), aber der geht nur paar Sekunden. Auch Bluttrinker ist kein Thema, wird nahezu komplett vom Geheiligten Schild absorbiert (was bei Soloruns ja IMMER oben sein sollte, nimmt viel Schaden weg). Also probiers ruhig nochmal, es gibt gut Gold durch Bossdropps und auch die Hakkari-Rufdinger lassen sich gut im AH verkaufen (gestern so ca. 25 zu je 24 Gold verkauft, war ein nettes Sümmchen). Dazu kommt die Chance auf 2 Reit- und ein Haustier (Razzashijungtier, lässt sich auch gut im AH verticken) sowie den sehr seltenen Verwandlungs-Buchband vom Angelboss (der ja obendrein auch noch einen eigenen Erfolg gibt). Darum liebe ich Zul Gurub, vielschichtiger ist kaum eine andere Instanz, gerade was die Beutemöglichkeiten angeht.^^


----------



## Elvaras459 (30. September 2010)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> Moin, Uldart, natürlich kann bei dem öffnen einer Tür geholfen werden ohne das es den Erfolg selbst schmälern würde, sonst würde Ony nie solo gemacht worden sein, weil man da ja einen Schlachtzug braucht, genauso wie alle anderen Raid-Instanzen.
> 
> Btw, mein schwierigster Gegner war/ist der zweite Boss in "Terasse der Magister" (das Fitzelvieh mit den üblen Adds, mir fällt der Name gerade nicht ein).
> 
> ...



Ich kenn mich mit Palas nicht aus aber ich find den eig net schwer ( Hunter ) und die adds musst du doch eh vorher killn oder meinst du die die im Kampf auf dich zu kommen diese Energie dinger ?


----------



## Sisuel (30. September 2010)

Kleiner Tip,

also ich mahc es so wenn ich nach nem Raid noch lange weile hab einfach Schlachtzug net verlassen einige loggen immer aus ohne den Raid zu verlassen.

Man kann auch single Raidinstanzen machen wenn man mit Leuten in Schlachtzug ist die Oflline sind.

Weitere Möglichkeit:

Freund loggt auf Twink (muss keine 80 sein) macht mit dir nen schlachtzug loggt wieder um und macht halt wozu er gerade lust hat. Dann kann man mit dem Offline Char die Raids abfarmen.


----------



## PadoBaelgun (30. September 2010)

Ich spiel nen Feral mit ICC-Gear und da geht so einiges:

Classic:

MC: alle bis auf Ragi und Gehennas nervt manchmal ein wenig wegen dem Fluch.
ZG: Alle .
AQ 20: Ayamis und Buru nicht (Spielmechanik lässt es nicht zu), sonst alle .
BWL: Lashlayer + die 3 Drachen Solo , Rest leider nicht.

BC:

Kara: Alles bis auf Nethergroll , Theater: Der Wolf ist recht nervig , geht aber mit etwas Übung auch (dauert aber ewig 10min + ) , Schach geht ( man muss öfters mal die Figuren wechseln um den König + Heiler aus dem Feuer zu ziehen oder um zu heilen)

Ini's : Alle normalen und heroischen .

ZA: Nur bis Malachras gespielt , davor alles Solo . Beim Adler ist der Trash wegen dem schnellen respawn recht nervig.

Gruul : Gruul selber geht solo , sein Vorboss gelingt mir allerdings nicht.

Wotlk:
Alle normalen Ini's . Einige Hero's gehen auch . Meistens schleich ich zu den Bossen durch , da die oft einfacher sind, als die Trashpacks.

Greetz PadoBaelgun


----------



## Esda (30. September 2010)

ralonsi schrieb:


> Moin, den Endboss in Ulduar kannste schon lange allein beschwören



Meinst du jetzt Yogg oder Algalol? 



Ein Freund von mir hat auch als Retrie mit Naxx/Uldu/t9-Markenkram Karazhan bis auf Nethergroll alleine gemacht. Er ist ausgezeichneter Schachspieler und hatte deswegen da wohl weniger Probleme 


Ich selber hab mich nur an Stratholme mit meinem Pala versucht aber werde aus Neugier wohl mehr machen. 
Hey, mit meinem Diszi hab ich aber schonmal Zul Farrak gemacht! Und mit meiner Eule Burg Schattenfang! ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (30. September 2010)

Esda schrieb:


> Ein Freund von mir hat auch als Retrie mit Naxx/Uldu/t9-Markenkram Karazhan bis auf Nethergroll alleine gemacht


Stimmt das wirklich? Dann muss ich das wohl nochmal angehen. *grübel* Hatte (mit besserem Equip) am Ende des ersten Bosskampfes das Problem, dass einfach zuviel Schaden reinkam. Naja, wenn Dein Kamerad das wirklich mit dem ollen Equip geschafft hat motiviert das doch gleich, es auch nochmal zu versuchen.^^


----------



## Brassé (30. September 2010)

Retri mit ICC-Gear 


Classic

ZG - clear
MC - clear
AQ20 - bis auf Jäger clear
AQ40 - die ersten beiden bosse solo

BC

Ini's alle auf norm und hero clear

Raids noch nicht getestet

WotLK

Ini's: Burg, Nexus, Azjol, Ahn'Kahet, Violette Festung, Feste Draktharon( ka wie die geschrieben wird^^), Gundrak & HdS


----------



## Fremder123 (30. September 2010)

Brassé schrieb:


> AQ40 - die ersten beiden bosse solo


Wie schaffst Du es, den Schaden durch die Erdschocks zu überleben? Habe das auch schon paarmal probiert (ebenfalls Retri mit ICC-Zeug, alternativ 251er PvP) und es ist kein Ding, bis er sich dreiteilt... dann haut er in einem fort Erdschocks raus und der Schaden ist nicht gegenzuheilen. Gottesschild hilft auch nur kurz. Wäre für Tipps dankbar!


----------



## Yubatia (30. September 2010)

Soweit ich weiß, ist das Naturschaden,der da reinkommt. 
Also solltest du dir das 70er Naturresi-set farmen und dann bei den spaltungen cd's an und weg mit dem Zeug.

So hab ich das gemacht.

MfG


----------



## Nexus.X (30. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Glaub mir, ich hab mich dort überall hingestellt... bin trotzdem immer wieder auf die Felsen geklatscht. Mein bester Versuch lag bei 90.000 Lebenspunkten (der gute hat ja ne Million)... da war ich schon angeschlagen vom letzten Kick - dann nochmal Kick und ich war down, weil ich nicht mehr zum heilen kam. Dann hatte ich die Schnauze voll.^^ Aber da meine Süße Gott sei Dank den Hydraxianer-Ruf jetzt auch farmen will, gehen wir da zu zweit rein (sie ist Ele-/Restoschami). Somit stehe ich solo bei 11/12 in MC, was denk ich ganz ok ist.


Also eine Stelle gibt es min. (ob Mehrere weiß ich nicht, zumindest nicht als Melee), da ich seit etlichen Monaten das Auge 1x in der Woche farmen gehe (samt der 2ten Fessel nebenbei).
Kritisch wird es nur, wenn er mich ab und an im Flug nochmal kickt ... dann flieg ich zu weit und auch auf die Steine, ansonsten is es aber ohne Aufschlag möglich.



Sisuel schrieb:


> MC komplett regelmäßig wegen Gold ^^  (einziges Problem manchmal spukt Garr und auch der Trash vor Magmadar ist doof mit Timen wegen gleichzeitig sterben, besonders wenn man schnell macht und alle pullt ^^)
> 
> Karazan alles ausser Pech beim Theater und Schachevent (einmal hatte beim Schachevent den Gegnerischen König auf 5 % aber eigentlich nicht möglich)


Zum ersten Absatz: Wieso pullst du auch alle?  

Zweiter: Schachevent ist relativ simpel allein, wenn man es einmal drin hat und die Mogelei-Spells einen nicht völlig unpassend treffen.
(Ab und zu verschmort mir der König im Feuer, weil er wirklich jedes abkriegt  )


----------



## Gerdigerd (30. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie schaffst Du es, den Schaden durch die Erdschocks zu überleben? Habe das auch schon paarmal probiert (ebenfalls Retri mit ICC-Zeug, alternativ 251er PvP) und es ist kein Ding, bis er sich dreiteilt... dann haut er in einem fort Erdschocks raus und der Schaden ist nicht gegenzuheilen. Gottesschild hilft auch nur kurz. Wäre für Tipps dankbar!



Habs mit Bär ohne Natur Resi geschafft.

Für den Boss muss ein Tankspecc her + Tank Equip.Pures Umbrezeln funktioniert nicht.
Er teilt sich immer alle 25 % auf,also 75%,50% und 25 %,wobei die Kopien bei jedem mal mehr Leben haben.Nutz einfach deine CDs,wenn er sich aufteilt und versuch die Kopien möglichst schnell zu klatschen.Dann machst du Autohits oder garkeinen DMG,bis deine CDs wieder ready sind und bringst in auf 50 % ,wieder CDs zünden usw...

Ohne Natur Resi wird es aber immer ne knappe Nummer


----------



## Sèv! (30. September 2010)

Als Schurke schaffe ich :

ZG Tigerboss (Warsch. auch ein paar mehr,aber der interessiert mich)
TDM Hero ( Jeden Tag .... )
Hab mal eine lange Zeit Strat für die Fraktion gemacht als Schurke,und ja ich hab des Mount :'D
Sethekkhallen Hero

Mehr hab ich eigel. noch nicht versucht


----------



## Redday (30. September 2010)

Sèv! schrieb:


> Als Schurke schaffe ich :
> 
> ZG Tigerboss (Warsch. auch ein paar mehr,aber der interessiert mich)
> TDM Hero ( Jeden Tag .... )
> ...



du schaffst als schurke tdm hero solo?
wie machst du das ohne heilung und nennenswerte schadensreduktion?


ich als stoffi muss mich sowieso mit classic 5er inis begnügen.


----------



## Martok352 (30. September 2010)

Mit meinem Todesritter...

Classic-Group = alle xD
Classic-Raid = MC bis auf Gehennas und Ragnaros... Zul Gurub, AQ20 paar bosse und natürlich Classic Ony
Classic-Weltbosse = nix

BC-Group = alle 5er inzen
BC-Group-Heroic = auch alles
BC-Raid = Karzhan oder wie man des schreibt =/

Wotlk probiere ich garned so wirklich, aber...
Wotlk-Group = non hero schaff ich die icc heros ned und hds
Wotlk-Group-Heroic = Burg Utgarde andere hab ich noch ned probiert...
Wotlk-Raid = Flammenlevi 10er normal


----------



## Sèv! (30. September 2010)

Redday schrieb:


> du schaffst als schurke tdm hero solo?
> wie machst du das ohne heilung und nennenswerte schadensreduktion?
> 
> 
> ich als stoffi muss mich sowieso mit classic 5er inis begnügen.



Relevant sind ja nur die Bosse,am Trash geh ich sowieso vorbei.

Also mit Entrinnen krieg ich sowieso kaum Hits,in den 15 Sekunden zieh ich sonst noch alle Cds und der Boss ist fast schon down,beim 
2ten Boss 3 Sparks kaputthauen und Mordlust = Boss down
Der 3te Boss ist ein bisschen Tricky,da muss ich halt alle Cds ready haben
Und Kael? Ist sowieso einfach ;'D


----------



## Komakomi (30. September 2010)

Redday schrieb:


> du schaffst als schurke tdm hero solo?
> wie machst du das ohne heilung und nennenswerte schadensreduktion?
> 
> 
> ich als stoffi muss mich sowieso mit classic 5er inis begnügen.



Is machbar mit gutem schadensausstoß und entrinnen, man muss einfach schneller alles umbrezeln als man umgebrezelt wird


----------



## Fremder123 (30. September 2010)

Gerdigerd schrieb:


> Habs mit Bär ohne Natur Resi geschafft.
> 
> Für den Boss muss ein Tankspecc her + Tank Equip.Pures Umbrezeln funktioniert nicht.
> Er teilt sich immer alle 25 % auf,also 75%,50% und 25 %,wobei die Kopien bei jedem mal mehr Leben haben.Nutz einfach deine CDs,wenn er sich aufteilt und versuch die Kopien möglichst schnell zu klatschen.Dann machst du Autohits oder garkeinen DMG,bis deine CDs wieder ready sind und bringst in auf 50 % ,wieder CDs zünden usw...
> ...


Hm, ich experimentier derzeit im PvP am Protheiler, der bis 2009 noch Mode war (also Tankskillung und PvP-Heilklamotten). Im BG machts viel Spaß und man steckt auch viel Schaden weg (gestern gegen 2 untote Schurken in Arathi am Stall gezergt und hab die beiden solange beschäftigt bis Verstärkung kam; sie bekamen mich nicht down). Vielleicht probier ich den AQ-Boss mal in der Konstellation. Die Idee, 70er Resizeug zu farmen halt ich indes leider für nicht so gut, weil ich nicht glaube dass die Resistenz die extrem in den Keller gehenden Werte auffangen kann.


----------



## Brassé (30. September 2010)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wie schaffst Du es, den Schaden durch die Erdschocks zu überleben? Habe das auch schon paarmal probiert (ebenfalls Retri mit ICC-Zeug, alternativ 251er PvP) und es ist kein Ding, bis er sich dreiteilt... dann haut er in einem fort Erdschocks raus und der Schaden ist nicht gegenzuheilen. Gottesschild hilft auch nur kurz. Wäre für Tipps dankbar!



1. Das 70er Naturressi zeug, 2 teile reichen, und zur not kannst von 75 -50% 5min warten dann hast bubble rdy wenn er sich teilt, da er kein enrage hat
2. Kannst dir auch die Trommeln für Dudu buff kaufen und 70er ressi flask, sollte auch reichen

das mit den werten beim 70er equip ist nicht weiter schlimm, im kampf merkst es kaum
werde in der nächsten zeit einfach mal nen video machen


----------



## Cazor (1. Oktober 2010)

Martok352 schrieb:


> Mit meinem Todesritter...
> .
> .
> .
> ...




Karazhan.

Wie machst du denn den Kurator? Schach?


----------



## Pereace2010 (1. Oktober 2010)

Also mit meinem Druiden Tank schaffe ich öhm, einiges aus Classic. BC mache ich alle hcs Solo (ja alle) inklusive Karazahn den Attumen. Weiter hab ichs noch nicht probiert aber die möglichkeiten sind enorm


----------



## Nicorobbin (1. Oktober 2010)

Uldart schrieb:


> /vote for Close - zu dem Thema gibts schon viel zu viele Threads, einfach mal SUFU benutzen
> 
> ausserdem sind die posts etwas unglaubwürdig, denn wer behauptet alle 5er im classic solo zu machen der muß mir mal zeigen wie er in Uldaman ALLEINE den Endboss beschwört...



Ich mach dir davon gern ein Video, BtW: Den selben Stein hast du auch in UBRS, bei dem Feuerelementarboss und das geht auch ohne Probleme allein.
Früher brauchte man mal mehr Personen dafür, das hat Blizz aber geändert.


----------



## Nicorobbin (1. Oktober 2010)

Uldart schrieb:


> jo, aber dann darfst auch nicht sagen das du ALLE Classic 5er Instanzen solo gemacht hast, weil das nun mal einfach nicht geht...
> Um UBRS zu CLEAREN brauchst ja z.B. auch drei Leute, alleine schon um das Event beim ersten Boss zu starten !
> 
> Nichts desto trotz gibts zu diesem Thema schon endlos viele Threads !



OMG Uldart... ich glaub ich schick dir echt mal ein video... wann sagtest du warst du zum letztem mal in einer classic Instanz?


----------



## Fremder123 (1. Oktober 2010)

Nicorobbin schrieb:


> Ich mach dir davon gern ein Video, BtW: Den selben Stein hast du auch in UBRS, bei dem Feuerelementarboss und das geht auch ohne Probleme allein.
> Früher brauchte man mal mehr Personen dafür, das hat Blizz aber geändert.





Nicorobbin schrieb:


> OMG Uldart... ich glaub ich schick dir echt mal ein video... wann sagtest du warst du zum letztem mal in einer classic Instanz?


Junge mach die Augen auf, die beiden Posts sind *anderthalb Jahre* alt! Du erwartest jetzt nicht wirklich eine Antwort von "Uldart"?!


----------



## Deis (1. Oktober 2010)

80er Krieger, spezielles Hybrid- Skillung. Mischung aus Schutz und Furor.

Saemtliche Classic- Dungeons.
Zul Gurub, jeglicher Trash, Tiger & Raptorboss. Andere in dem Schlachtzug sind moeglich, aber nicht relevant fuer mich.
AQ 20, Trash, Boss 1-4. Weitere bisher nicht probiert.
AQ 40, Trash, Boss 1, weiterer ebenfalls nicht probiert.

Saemtliche BC Inis im normal und Hero Mode. Wobei Hero schon verdammt hart ist, besonders die Satellit- Instanzen.
Karazhan, Atumen. Weitere nicht probiert.

WotLK nur Burg Utgarde non Hero.


----------



## Zizzle (1. Oktober 2010)

Seit ein paar Tagen kann ich nun auch Verdammnislord Kazzak zu meiner Solo liste hinzufügen, übrigens ne 1A Goldquelle ^_-

Werde mich auch mal an dem Worldboss am schwarzen Tempel versuchen, hab ihn aber bis jetzt immer verpasst.

Greetz


----------

